# R Line Package



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

*2018 R Line availability*

Finally got over to a local dealer and drove the new Tiguan. I asked them about ordering a 3rd row SEL and they where unsure when they could start placing order for R line packages. Anyone in the know? Thanks!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

blackgliguy said:


> Finally got over to a local dealer and drove the new Tiguan. I asked them about ordering a 3rd row SEL and they where unsure when they could start placing order for R line packages. Anyone in the know? Thanks!


There's a thread right below this that talks about it 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8796729-Tiguan-SEL-Premium-Availability-and-R-line-question

In US i believe orders in November and for delivery in Feb 2018


----------



## mukee2 (May 6, 2012)

*Will USA get the 2018 R Line Tiguan?*

Does anyone know when USA gets the R Line Trim Tiguan ?

Thanks


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I heard winter-spring 2018.
IIRC, the R package will only be aesthetic.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

they are saying February is when you can start to order them. but why spend 4k or more for color matching body panels, trim and badging? unless something changes with the trim level, doesnt seem worth it to me. 
also note, base trim level for the R is atleast the SEL...


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

I don’t know how I feel about the Braselton wheels either.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

The R Line package is only $1,495 for the SEL premium level and $1,795 for the SEL level. Not sure where there $4k number came from.

It was original supposed to start production on 11/20/17, but they just moved it to 2/5/18 a couple of weeks ago. I have tried to get an answer from VW on why there is a delay but no one has replied.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Boomerdogg said:


> The R Line package is only $1,495 for the SEL premium level and $1,795 for the SEL level. Not sure where there $4k number came from.
> 
> It was original supposed to start production on 11/20/17, but they just moved it to 2/5/18 a couple of weeks ago. I have tried to get an answer from VW on why there is a delay but no one has replied.


compared to base trim level, thats where the difference is coming from. 

hell, even i got the SE with 4Motion, thats still a 6k dollar difference just to bump up to the SEL trim. then add on top of that the R-Line package.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

From a previous thread



audiohs said:


> Up in Canada, this is what is included:
> 
> R-Line package (SOP CW46/17) - $1,960
> 19" Trenton alloy wheels with all-season tires
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-SEL-Premium-Availability-and-R-line-question


----------



## TRBLSUM (May 20, 2014)

*Thank you*

Great info, looking forward to getting us a 2018-2019 Tiguan R. :thumbup:


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Wondering if anyone out there knows why the R Line package was delayed from November 2017 to February 2018?


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

Speaking with my VW dealer there is still a significant wait for some trim levels in certain color packages, that might be something to do with it. That is just speculation though.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

*Canadian VW*

The Canadian VW site lets you add the R Line package already.

https://www.vw.ca/app/configurator/... 2T2T/F56 BG/GPA1PA1-GW1FW1F?page=options


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of money for rims and a heated steering wheel.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ive said this in the other R-Line thread and i will say it here.

why spend that much money on useless features? ****, buy that stuff aftermarket and save the money!!! hahahaha


but, to each their own i guess.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Also different front bumper (which looks amazing) and color matching rockers.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

I will definitely be getting the R Line package. I would get the SEL premium for sure because i like the added technology included. To spend another $1,500 for the much better looking wheels, front and rear bumper and side skirts is well worth it for me. I do wish we got the upgraded seats like the Euro versions got.


----------



## ludakris (Apr 8, 2010)

Does the r line add a black headliner? Or is there a trim that adds that? I really like it in my gti... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

yes thats included

20” Braselton alloy wheels w/ all-season tires
• R-Line®
front grille, bumpers, side sills, cladding & exterior trim
• R-Line®
steering wheel & Discover Media radio welcome screen
• Black, molded headliner
• Steel pedal cluster & footrest
• Metal door sill scuff plates w/ R-Line®
logo


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

That seems to contradict the listing on the Canadian site. Market difference?

19" Trenton alloy wheels
All-season tires 255/45 R19
Door sill plates
Leather-wrapped heated mulifunction steering wheel with R-Line badge
Stainless steel pedals


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

this is a preview on what it can look like. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7f2yozM2Gg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdfLuj_iwnE

Wish we had that steering wheel!


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

We are not getting these wheels either, at least not in Canada.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Bawlti said:


> We are not getting these wheels either.


They are in the brochure no?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

gtguard said:


> They are in the brochure no?


I edited my post, I was referring to Canada. Didn't check for the US.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Bawlti said:


> I edited my post, I was referring to Canada. Didn't check for the US.


Gotcha.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

yeah i dont get the different version they do world wide, seems like it would be a lot more efficient to have the same models everywhere.

in a perfect world i'd like a standard wheelbase TDI R Line.


----------



## Charolastra (Aug 30, 2004)

Are there VWOA confirmed pics for the 2018 Tiguan R-Line? I visited a dealership today and they were (not so surprisingly) clueless.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Charolastra said:


> Are there VWOA confirmed pics for the 2018 Tiguan R-Line? I visited a dealership today and they were (not so surprisingly) clueless.


Clueless...maybe but VW of America hasn't provided any final information (other than what's indicated on the order guide) on the Tiguan R Line considering production doesn't start until February 5th of 2018.

There are some "spy shots" around. Google is a good source.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...aw1FFojGJ-XOrXT489Eqd56J&ust=1510841920843472


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Charolastra said:


> Are there VWOA confirmed pics for the 2018 Tiguan R-Line? I visited a dealership today and they were (not so surprisingly) clueless.


I doubt the US R line will be very different from this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdfLuj_iwnE


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Clueless...maybe but VW of America hasn't provided any final information (other than what's indicated on the order guide) on the Tiguan R Line considering production doesn't start until February 5th of 2018.
> 
> There are some "spy shots" around. Google is a good source.
> 
> ...


This looks just like my NZ R-Line, even the same 20" wheels !! Here though we get upgraded TSi engine package etc, it's good for 0-100kph in 6.5 which isn't too bad for something this size with 2 litres under the hood !!

Actually, just looked at all the pics, that's the one they're playing with a V6 on, so mine looks like it except for the 4 exhaust set-up. We just have a twin exhaust and it exits behind the fake exhausts in the rear underbody.


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

Want those brushed aluminum side mirror covers!


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Looks like the Canadian site took off the option for the R Line package. Maybe they put it up based on the original November start of production date and didn't get the memo it was delayed......


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

NZTIGUAN said:


> This looks just like my NZ R-Line, even the same 20" wheels !! Here though we get upgraded TSi engine package etc, it's good for 0-100kph in 6.5 which isn't too bad for something this size with 2 litres under the hood !!
> 
> Actually, just looked at all the pics, that's the one they're playing with a V6 on, so mine looks like it except for the 4 exhaust set-up. We just have a twin exhaust and it exits behind the fake exhausts in the rear underbody.


NZ most likely gets the German built Tiguan so that's probably why the resemblance is there. I am sure the North American version will be very similar.

By the way.... when did Kiwis start saying hood instead of bonnet?


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> By the way.... when did Kiwis start saying hood instead of bonnet?


When we are on American forums lol !! Don't want to confuse folks into thinking we're talking about ladies hats.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

NZTIGUAN said:


> When we are on American forums lol !! Don't want to confuse folks into thinking we're talking about ladies hats.



 :beer:


----------



## Zagareli (Nov 26, 2017)

*R Line body on a current US market Tig?*

I have been waiting for the new tiggy to come on sale since i first heard about the remodel years ago, now it's finally here and we don't have the R line available. 
Personally i can't stand the plastic above the fog lights and the plastic on the sides of the car, the R line looks much much better IMO. 
Now would it be possible to order the R line bumper and side trim from VW EU or someplace and put it on a US model? 
The fake non functioning exhaust tips are also a big turn off for me but i saw a previous thread on here mentioning all the things the US R line will have and functioning exhausts was not on the list so i guess some kind of aftermarket setup is in order. 
Yes i could just wait for it to be available here but I wouldn't use the R Line rims that would come in the package anyways so that would just be a waste of money. 
Winter in Canada is coming fast and my current car's getting old so would love to pick one of these up soon and give it a R line facelift.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Also anyone got leaks on if the true beefed up power R line spotted around the Nürburgring will ever come to the US?


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

looks like some official US version pics finally available.

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-to-get-r-line-package/


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i really dislike that fact that you have to have atleast the SEL trim for the R-Line.

i wish they kept it like the 2016 model Tiguan trim levels.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

yeah i guess its hard for them to appeal to everyone, but i actually am glad i can get the R line with all of the SEL premium features. I thought it was weird they didnt do the same thing for the Atlas. Not being able to get the digital dash in the atlas with the R line was a deal breaker for me. im a tech junky.


----------



## rwilliams192 (Sep 29, 2017)

*R Line*

So I have the SEL-P, and was curious, would the R Line bumpers and rocker panels be a direct fit on the regular Tiguan?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm having a hard time understanding VW's decision to make this an appearance-only package. It's called "R-Line", shouldn't it add at least SOMETHING sporty? I don't think the R stands for "Really pretty".

Lower suspension, stiffer sway bars, larger exhaust, maybe a light tune?

Might as well call it the R-Look package.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i really dislike that fact that you have to have atleast the SEL trim for the R-Line.
> 
> i wish they kept it like the 2016 model Tiguan trim levels.


I belive it is available on all models if I remember correctly. I saw somone post a spec sheet from VW, maybe it was SE, SEL, and SEL-P


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

rwilliams192 said:


> So I have the SEL-P, and was curious, would the R Line bumpers and rocker panels be a direct fit on the regular Tiguan?


Yes


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mk2driver said:


> I belive it is available on all models if I remember correctly. I saw somone post a spec sheet from VW, maybe it was SE, SEL, and SEL-P


last i saw it was only SEL and SEL-P cars that can have the R-Line trim, but that could have changed. guess we will not know for sure until they start selling them. but that would be awesome if they did change it.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

SEL and SEL Premium only for the R Line package.

"The R-Line package’s suggested list price for each trim level will be: $1,795 (SEL) and $1,495 (SEL Premium), respectively. "


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Based on the pictures, I'd speculate that the bumpers and side trim panels would swap on, since none of the actual body panel stampings are any different. But I'm also willing to bet these alone, after the fact, would cost more than the entire R-Line package goes for.

Not really sure what your complaint is about the exhaust. The tips are both 100% functional, but it's just a single pipe to the rear muffler. Stick your head underneath ANY 4-cyl car with dual exhaust tips, and this is what you'll find. Hell, even the Golf R has a single pipe from the turbo to the rear muffler. It doesn't make sense to split the exhaust and run more than one pipe until the back of the car. One 2.5in pipe flows a LOT more than a pair of 1.25in pipes, and takes up the same amount of space side to side. Since the R-Line has been explicitly stated to be an appearance package only, it makes sense that this isn't going to change.

As for the GT and R packages, there was an article on the front page of the Vortex last week about this: http://www.vwvortex.com/news/r-r-line-gt-lines-set-expand/
The answer is: maybe... But nobody will say anything more than that. It also wouldn't surprise me if the US and Canada don't see the R cars are all.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Fake exhausts meaning they just dump below the car and not out the cosmetic exhaust slots in the bumper.
A little cheesy sure but solves the ‘problem’ of black tips on t-gdi setups.


----------



## Zagareli (Nov 26, 2017)

GavinD said:


> Based on the pictures, I'd speculate that the bumpers and side trim panels would swap on, since none of the actual body panel stampings are any different. But I'm also willing to bet these alone, after the fact, would cost more than the entire R-Line package goes for.
> 
> Not really sure what your complaint is about the exhaust. The tips are both 100% functional, but it's just a single pipe to the rear muffler. Stick your head underneath ANY 4-cyl car with dual exhaust tips, and this is what you'll find. Hell, even the Golf R has a single pipe from the turbo to the rear muffler. It doesn't make sense to split the exhaust and run more than one pipe until the back of the car. One 2.5in pipe flows a LOT more than a pair of 1.25in pipes, and takes up the same amount of space side to side. Since the R-Line has been explicitly stated to be an appearance package only, it makes sense that this isn't going to change.
> 
> ...


Yeah i was guessing the body panels alone may be very expensive. Suppose i'll just wait for the package.

I have no issues with the design/functionality of the exhaust pipe that's functional. just the plastic dual silver tips on the bumper. But 99% of the people that buy the tig won't pay any mind to them so it is what it is.

Was just hoping that they released the current tig slightly underpowered for the general population and then would give us more power with a real R package, but maybe VW does'nt have the luxury of producing a "unicorn" car i think its called like to spice up the brand, after their diesel scandals. 




socialD said:


> Fake exhausts meaning they just dump below the car and not out the cosmetic exhaust slots in the bumper.
> A little cheesy sure but solves the ‘problem’ of black tips on t-gdi setups.


Yeah this, very cheesy imo.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Zagareli said:


> Was just hoping that they released the current tig slightly underpowered for the general population and then would give us more power with a real R package, but maybe VW does'nt have the luxury of producing a "unicorn" car i think its called like to spice up the brand, after their diesel scandals.


The speculation is that they'll swap in the turbo 5-cyl from the Audi TT-RS for a number of the R vehicles, but I'll believe it when I see it.

I'd love to own one, but VW is notorious for showing us super badass cars, then only selling them in Europe.


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

I wonder if the R-Line package for the Tiguan will be available in limited colors initially as stated for the Atlas? I'd like to get an R-Line Tiguan in Silk Blue.


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

*2018 Tiguan R-Line?*

Does anyone have any idea when the R-Line will be released and available to order, drive, etc?

Also, does anyone know if the R-Line will be offered in all the model line colors or will they only be certain colors from the lineup available (like they do with other R-trims)? My wife loves the White Silver Metallic! :laugh:

Anything else we should know before looking into one? 

Thanks.... :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

Sorry I didn't see this thread before in my search,.....thank you for the merge/info..


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Should be any time now as far as orders go. One of the reps at a dealer here is continually checking everyweek for it to pop in there for ordering availability.


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

We are headed to test drive today so if the wife likes it we may order one as soon as they are able.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Boomerdogg said:


> yeah i guess its hard for them to appeal to everyone, but i actually am glad i can get the R line with all of the SEL premium features. I thought it was weird they didnt do the same thing for the Atlas. Not being able to get the digital dash in the atlas with the R line was a deal breaker for me. im a tech junky.


Still trying to figure out why they did this. In canada you can get the sel-p atlas with r-line. Someone in the atlas forum has one and it is the only r-line with led tails i have seen. Someone said that the parking assistant sensors mounted on all 4 sides did not work with the r-line body kit so it was eliminated from the usa (and I think the canadian one did not have the parking assistant). That would make sense too as the tig sel-p does not get the parking assistant yet the atlas does in the usa.


Also be careful what you wish for with the digital cockpit. My car has been in the shop for a month over the garbage cockpit vw uses.


----------



## F30post (Jan 22, 2018)

*R-Line*

Can you get the R-line package for the Tiguan in Canada? I’m trying to build one on the site and there is no where to be found for the r-line package.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

I can't comment on Canada, but US went into to production earlier this month. They are slated for dealers by late March/early April.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

@sam do you know if part departments have R-Line parts in their database yet? A steering wheel with paddles from R would be a nice upgrade for the other trims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

bateau said:


> @sam do you know if part departments have R-Line parts in their database yet? A steering wheel with paddles from R would be a nice upgrade for the other trims.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Production began a little over a week ago, so I don't think parts would be available yet for view/order.
And unfortunately I have not heard of the R Line being equipped with paddle shifters.


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Production began a little over a week ago, so I don't think parts would be available yet for view/order.
> And unfortunately I have not heard of the R Line being equipped with paddle shifters.



Any chance you have access to take pictures of all the different colors in the R-Line trim?

We are interested in one but of course the VW website isn't updated for US specs/options, etc..


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I can't comment on Canada, but US went into to production earlier this month. They are slated for dealers by late March/early April.


According the the latest order guide I've seen(week 2 of 2018), production of the R-Line isn't scheduled to begin until week 6 of 2018(week of 4 Feb). Do you have a different source of information on R-Line production?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

jpfahrstarvw said:


> According the the latest order guide I've seen(week 2 of 2018), production of the R-Line isn't scheduled to begin until week 6 of 2018(week of 4 Feb). Do you have a different source of information on R-Line production?


I think you're right. Looking back at my documentation, it looks a typo was made. It should read February 05.


*edited for grammar.


----------



## ryan0402 (Jan 23, 2018)

In Canada you can order R-Line package already thru most dealers directly ~1600 option as I remember. I ordered mine back in December as most large dealers VW already had a pre-order allocation in VW system for factory production for March delivery. Therefore the pre-orders were still configurable for color choice etc. back then.

Mine is arriving March sometime.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

Ordered mine as soon as it became available from the dealers to order back in November I believe. There was a short time where you could actually go to the VW.ca website and click on the R-Line option. It was up for a total of 3 days, I took some screen caps to show my dealer, and then for some reason the option was removed.

Mine is scheduled for week 5 production and March delivery... but I've heard that before LOL.


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

I just got a phone call from my dealer telling me there is another 90 day delay for the R-Line package in the US. I hope he's wrong. 

Can any other sales folks confirm this?


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

jpfahrstarvw said:


> I just got a phone call from my dealer telling me there is another 90 day delay for the R-Line package in the US. I hope he's wrong.
> 
> Can any other sales folks confirm this?



If this is true im buying a Hyundai. Been waiting sine August.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

jpfahrstarvw said:


> I just got a phone call from my dealer telling me there is another 90 day delay for the R-Line package in the US. I hope he's wrong.
> 
> Can any other sales folks confirm this?


Over the past couple of days, I've had at least 3 dealers in TX tell me that R-Line production starts next month. One of them even sent me an order guide dated 01/19/18 with updated lower pricing (effective 01/03/18) for S, SE & SEL and the order guide lists week of Feb 5 for R-Line SOP.

So, I would be surprised if something has changed over the past 5 days.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

R-Line® Package for SEL 
• 19” Trenton alloy wheels w/ all-season tires
• R-Line®
front grille, bumpers, side sills, cladding & exterior trim
• R-Line®
steering wheel & Discover Media radio welcome screen
• Black, molded headliner
• Steel pedal cluster & footrest
• Metal door sill scuff plates w/ R-Line® logo
• Park Distance Control (Park Pilot), front & rear
NOT YET ORDERABLE, SOP CW06/18 (week of Feb. 5, 2018) 

R-Line® Package for SEL Premium
• 20” Braselton alloy wheels w/ all-season tires
• R-Line®
front grille, bumpers, side sills, cladding & exterior trim
• R-Line®
steering wheel & Discover Media radio welcome screen
• Black, molded headliner
• Steel pedal cluster & footrest
• Metal door sill scuff plates w/ R-Line® logo
NOT YET ORDERABLE, SOP CW06/18 (week of Feb. 5, 2018)


----------



## yul_gtiaddict (Sep 28, 2017)

*R-Line pictures from MTL auto show*

For those still wondering what the R-Line looks like, it is in display @ Montreal auto show this week (Canadian version w/ Trenton wheels).


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

martiansoldier said:


> Over the past couple of days, I've had at least 3 dealers in TX tell me that R-Line production starts next month. One of them even sent me an order guide dated 01/19/18 with updated lower pricing (effective 01/03/18) for S, SE & SEL and the order guide lists week of Feb 5 for R-Line SOP.
> 
> So, I would be surprised if something has changed over the past 5 days.


Do you have a link to the 1/19/18 ordering guide? Or can you scan the page that shows the Feb 5th date for the R-line?


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

https://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2018_VW_Tiguan_Order_Guide_Jan18_Update.pdf

This one is from early January and the Feb date has been removed unfortunately. I'm patiently waiting too. :screwy:

Edit: Just kidding it's on there on the third page, just doesn't show the Feb date when you get to the individual upgrades for the R-Line package.


----------



## Seven6r (Nov 13, 2016)

Just saw the US R at the Detroit auto show today and was impressed.

Really hoping the Cdn models come with the Braselton wheel as an option.
So much nicer imo, maybe enough to be a deal-breaker.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Seven6r said:


> Just saw the US R at the Detroit auto show today and was impressed.
> 
> Really hoping the Cdn models come with the Braselton wheel as an option.
> So much nicer imo, maybe enough to be a deal-breaker.


The Canadian VW site shows the R Line package again. It looks like it only does the 19" rims.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Boomerdogg said:


> Do you have a link to the 1/19/18 ordering guide? Or can you scan the page that shows the Feb 5th date for the R-line?


Don't have a link. It was emailed to me as a PDF attachment and I can forward it to you if you PM me your email address.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Seven6r said:


> Just saw the US R at the Detroit auto show today and was impressed.
> 
> Really hoping the Cdn models come with the Braselton wheel as an option.
> So much nicer imo, maybe enough to be a deal-breaker.


The US gets 19-inch Trenton wheels on the SEL and 20-inch Braselton on the SEL-P.


----------



## z4dave (Jan 29, 2018)

Just got this from dealer date on the bottom is 1/25/18 instead of 1/2/18
Shows only R-line for SEL non P similar to Atlas R-line configurations

Why cant I get digital cockpit and R-line together

http://docdro.id/UPmqzLZ


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

From what I was told when I ordered, we won't see the 20s here in Canada as part of the package which is disappointing. I find they give the vehicle a more rugged look.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

z4dave said:


> Just got this from dealer date on the bottom is 1/25/18 instead of 1/2/18
> Shows only R-line for SEL non P similar to Atlas R-line configurations
> 
> Why cant I get digital cockpit and R-line together
> ...


Not sure I understand what you mean. The R Line trim is available on the SEL and SEL-P models.
Digital cockpit is standard on the SEL-P model, and adding the R Line trim package does not change that.


----------



## z4dave (Jan 29, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean. The R Line trim is available on the SEL and SEL-P models.
> Digital cockpit is standard on the SEL-P model, and adding the R Line trim package does not change that.











This is from 2018 Tiguan US Order Guide 1/25/18


----------



## magilladke (Jan 29, 2018)

I think that's because it's already included with the premium. Just like the cargo cover later on that page. It has a "-" on it as well.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

z4dave said:


> This is from 2018 Tiguan US Order Guide 1/25/18


If they changed this i am seriously going to be pissed. I have been waiting for an SEL-P R line for about 8 months now. It does look like they have changed to to be only available on the SEL, even tho the picture right above of the red R Line says SEL Premium.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Boomerdogg said:


> If they changed this i am seriously going to be pissed. I have been waiting for an SEL-P R line for about 8 months now. It does look like they have changed to to be only available on the SEL, even tho the picture right above of the red R Line says SEL Premium.


It looks like it was a typo: Why would they list the same package twice for the SEL, with different prices? $300 cheaper for 20s instead of 19s? Doesn't make sense.

Take a look at the old one and it might make more sense:










EDIT: This guide is from 1/2/18


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

The R-Line Package for the SEL-P is cheaper than the same for the SEL because of the Park Distance Control, which does not come standard on the SEL. The price to add that to the SEL is much more than the cost of the 19" -> 20" wheel upgrade that the SEL-P's get. :thumbup:


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

GavinD said:


> It looks like it was a typo: Why would they list the same package twice for the SEL, with different prices? $300 cheaper for 20s instead of 19s? Doesn't make sense.
> 
> Take a look at the old one and it might make more sense:
> 
> ...


Yeah that new guide doesnt make any sense. One has the 19"s and park control and the other has 20"s and no park control. Also they had a production model of the SEL Premium R Line at the LA auto show, cant see them cancelling it this late in the game.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Boomerdogg said:


> Yeah that new guide doesnt make any sense. One has the 19"s and park control and the other has 20"s and no park control. Also they had a production model of the SEL Premium R Line at the LA auto show, cant see them cancelling it this late in the game.


See post above. Park control comes on the SEL-P already, which is why it's not included with the R-Line Package for the SEL-P.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Savvv said:


> See post above. Park control comes on the SEL-P already, which is why it's not included with the R-Line Package for the SEL-P.


i understand that, thats why im saying the January 25th ordering guide doesnt make any sense.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Boomerdogg said:


> i understand that, thats why im saying the January 25th ordering guide doesnt make any sense.


It's simply a typo. A copy/paste error.
The only notable change is the production date.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Savvv said:


> See post above. Park control comes on the SEL-P already, which is why it's not included with the R-Line Package for the SEL-P.


Right. The whole issue was that the newest Order Guide showed no R-Link Package for the SEL-P at all, but 2 packages with different dollar amounts for the SEL. My post was pointing out that the previous Order Guide included the SEL-P package. We're all arguing the exact same thing.

:beer:


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> The only notable change is the production date.


The R-Line production date too seems to have discrepancies between page 2 (W09/18) and page 6 (W06/18).


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> It's simply a typo. A copy/paste error.
> The only notable change is the production date.


Reps at the Detroit show told me the R-Line would be available for order on 2/5/18. That’ll make for a Mayish delivery for me. 

Cue Justin Timberlake meme


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

martiansoldier said:


> The R-Line production date too seems to have discrepancies between page 2 (W09/18) and page 6 (W06/18).


That settles it.
The intern who published this weeks Order Guide was drunk.


----------



## brutedawg (Jan 30, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Reps at the Detroit show told me the R-Line would be available for order on 2/5/18. *That’ll make for a Mayish delivery for me.*


holy hell, i never thought about build time. i'm sitting on a wad of cash and want that sweet sweet R-Line trim so bad. i'd kick myself if I pulled the trigger now then see the R-Line cruising past me one day..


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

brutedawg said:


> holy hell, i never thought about build time. i'm sitting on a wad of cash and want that sweet sweet R-Line trim so bad. i'd kick myself if I pulled the trigger now then see the R-Line cruising past me one day..


Haha no kidding. What's nice about the wait is hopefully some things will be ready by that time. Software, LAMIN-X films to fit the LED headlights, and then various bolt ons or suspension parts.

Edit: I'm trying to put a list together of parts to obtain BEFORE mine shows up for protection/longetivity purposes. Like, WeatherTech mats and trunk liner, LAMIN-X this/that/the other, black caliper paint, etc.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

For those who pre-order their R-line, are you able to negotiate the price? I have never preorder a car from the dealership before and wanted to know if i have to pay msrp only or can i negotiate on the price.


----------



## zer0vex (Feb 1, 2018)

trillsx88 said:


> For those who pre-order their R-line, are you able to negotiate the price? I have never preorder a car from the dealership before and wanted to know if i have to pay msrp only or can i negotiate on the price.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes you can negotiate a small amount off MSRP on pre-order. Just know what if you're pre-ordering a car you have little leverage mostly due to the car even having the option to be pre-ordered means that it is in high demand and it doesn't need a discount to sell (but also you are showing you really want it if you are willing to pre-order it).
> 
> ...


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

trillsx88 said:


> For those who pre-order their R-line, are you able to negotiate the price? I have never preorder a car from the dealership before and wanted to know if i have to pay msrp only or can i negotiate on the price.


If you order in the first 30 days expect to pay 100% msrp.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Although my local dealer told me I would pay MSRP on the R-Line Tiguan, I'm sure there is room for negotiation.

I have ordered and purchased 2 BMWs in the past and never paid MSRP on either. In fact my most recent purchase was a facelift version that had not hit production yet when I placed the order and I managed to get it below invoice. The catch was that I had to get it from a dealer 150 miles away as opposed to the 6 within 60 miles from me. With the difference being upwards of $3500, it was certainly worth the drive.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

This is a newer ordering guide that just showed up, it has the "error" in it.

http://www.jennings-vw.com/public/pdfs/2018/vw-tiguan-2018.pdf


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Boomerdogg said:


> This is a newer ordering guide that just showed up, it has the "error" in it.
> 
> http://www.jennings-vw.com/public/pdfs/2018/vw-tiguan-2018.pdf


Also appears as this publication has updated dates of February 26, 2018


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

mk2driver said:


> Also appears as this publication has updated dates of February 26, 2018


God I hope they typod that again. :banghead: That'll make for a late May/early June delivery...

What does "SOP CW09/18" mean?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Savvv said:


> God I hope they typod that again. :banghead: That'll make for a late May/early June delivery...
> 
> What does "SOP CW09/18" mean?


*S*tart *O*f *P*roduction *C*alendar *W*eek 09/18 (Ninth Week of 2018) 

Only pushes it out three weeks. That's a late April/early May delivery.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> *S*tart *O*f *P*roduction *C*alendar *W*eek 09/18 (Ninth Week of 2018)
> 
> Only pushes it out three weeks. That's a late April/early May delivery.


I was quoted a minimum of 13 week delivery. So from today that’s late April/early May. 3 more weeks gets us close to June. Hopefully they can beat that.


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

Base off these order dates does anyone have an idea of when the R-Line will start showing up at dealers? No sure I'd be ready to order one without seeing it first.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

2.0RS said:


> No sure I'd be ready to order one without seeing it first.


What’s your hesitation? I saw it at Detroit and was weighing a Tiguan vs an Alltrack. The R Line Tig immediately swayed me. Very sharp.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

2.0RS said:


> Base off these order dates does anyone have an idea of when the R-Line will start showing up at dealers? No sure I'd be ready to order one without seeing it first.


AFAIK, R-Line is only available on "sold orders", i.e., dealers will not get any R-Line models, unless someone has put a deposit down and ordered a vehicle. So, unless you see one at an auto show display, know a dealer willing to show you someone else's sold order or you know someone who already has an R-Line, you may not be able to see it prior to purchase.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

martiansoldier said:


> AFAIK, R-Line is only available on "sold orders", i.e., dealers will not get any R-Line models, unless someone has put an deposit down and ordered a vehicle. So, unless you see one at an auto show display, know a dealer willing to show you someone else's sold order or you know someone who already has an R-Line, you may not be able to see it prior to purchase.


This is not what i wanted to hear lol. I guess I will be going to the dealership soon to see if I can negotiate on pricing ordering with the R-line kit. Sorry to sound dumb but I am new to leasing cars. Can I order just to lease?


----------



## brutedawg (Jan 30, 2018)

martiansoldier said:


> AFAIK, R-Line is only available on "sold orders", i.e., dealers will not get any R-Line models, unless someone has put an deposit down and ordered a vehicle.


That's me. My body is so friggin ready... I'm trying everything in my power right now to NOT pull the trigger on an SEL-P.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

trillsx88 said:


> Can I order just to lease?


You can, but it's a gamble since you won't know what the lease deals/incentives are for the future (they can vary month to month)

You can't negotiate/sign any paperwork on the car/lease until the car is physically at the dealer, which would be in months


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Anyone been able to officially order an R-Line yet? Anyone up in Canada maybe?


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

I have one on order in the system here in Canada. I ordered R-Line in white, with saffrano orange interior and the 7 passenger option. It was supposed to be built in week 5, and now that's been delayed until week 8 as I understand it. It was ordered back in September when the code became available in the system briefly, and it's been in limbo since.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

MGPVW said:


> I have one on order in the system here in Canada. I ordered R-Line in white, with saffrano orange interior and the 7 passenger option. It was supposed to be built in week 5, and now that's been delayed until week 8 as I understand it. It was ordered back in September when the code became available in the system briefly, and it's been in limbo since.


Yeah i checked my local dealer on Monday and it still wasn't in the system here. :banghead:


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

I finally talked to one of the dealerships and they said they already have some R-lines coming in. I asked if they were preorders and he said no. Then I tried to negotiate pricing for one of them to come and asked which trims theyre coming in. After that question he told me i need to put a deposit to work anything out. If i was to pay deposit today he said he can have it sooner to me. At the end i felt like he was lying and just wanted my money and make a sale. He couldn't tell me any other info about the "ones" coming in already. All he wanted was a deposit.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I have an R-line on order too. They became available on Feb 5th. 

I chose an SEL premium in Habanero orange with black interior, 4 motion, 5 seater. 
I also added the homelink mirror.

I really wanted the orange and black interior, but for some STUPID reason, it is only available with black, gray, and white exteriors.

I had a loaner SE for three weeks while my soon to be bought back passat was in for an overly loud a/c system (it makes a whirring noise from the vents while the system is running.) I missed all of the premium features of my passat when I had the tiggy se. 

I liked it enough though to consider it as a replacement for my car.

The r line package really changes the look of the tiguan!


----------



## brutedawg (Jan 30, 2018)

Passatsquared said:


> I have an R-line on order too. They became available on Feb 5th.


Are you in the US? I'm in FL and everyone down here has like little to no idea an R-Line will be inevitably available in their systems.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Passatsquared said:


> I have an R-line on order too. They became available on Feb 5th.
> 
> I chose an SEL premium in Habanero orange with black interior, 4 motion, 5 seater.
> I also added the homelink mirror.
> ...


1.) Homelink mirror is not standard on the SEL-P?
2.) I agree its weird that the orange seats on not available on an orange car.
3.) Did they actually order one in a computer or just write down what you wanted and took your money?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Boomerdogg said:


> 1.) Homelink mirror is not standard on the SEL-P?


That’s what I was thinking. There wasn’t an option to add the homelink mirror when you’re building an SEL-P on VW.com so I just assumed it comes with it as standard.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Boomerdogg said:


> 2.) I agree its weird that the orange seats on not available on an orange car.


I think that might be one of those cases where the colors just don't match well with eachother.


----------



## caldwell (May 23, 2016)

The R-Line Tig's look awesome and I would totally buy one if I was not a cheap ass lol. After reading through what the package actually is I was kind of let down. I thought there would have some minor suspension/brake improvements. The 255 profile tires will make it feel a touch sportier for spirited driving at least.

I am still envious of those who are lucky enough to have one !


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

caldwell said:


> The R-Line Tig's look awesome and I would totally buy one if I was not a cheap ass lol. After reading through what the package actually is I was kind of let down. I thought there would have some minor suspension/brake improvements. The 255 profile tires will make it feel a touch sportier for spirited driving at least.


Really?! $1,495 additional for bumping up from 19" to 20" wheels/tires, front and rear aggressive bumpers, sideskirts, R-line badges on grille, steering wheel, & display, aluminum pedals, and a black headliner isn't enough for $1500?! I bet if you look at the MSRP values of all of those items and compare to that of what comes on the standard SEL-P it'll be quite a bit more.

I agree that'd it'd be nice to see additional R'ish stuff like brakes/suspension/exhaust added. Or even a freakin HP bump. But it's still a deal IMO


----------



## caldwell (May 23, 2016)

Savvv said:


> Really?! $1,495 additional for bumping up from 19" to 20" wheels/tires, front and rear aggressive bumpers, sideskirts, R-line badges on grille, steering wheel, & display, aluminum pedals, and a black headliner isn't enough for $1500?! I bet if you look at the MSRP values of all of those items and compare to that of what comes on the standard SEL-P it'll be quite a bit more.
> 
> I agree that'd it'd be nice to see additional R'ish stuff like brakes/suspension/exhaust added. Or even a freakin HP bump. But it's still a deal IMO


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: !!!! let me clarify lol. The package priced at $1500 for what you do get is good deal. I completely agree with you. 

When I referred to being a cheap ass... I personally would not buy an R-Line model, because the initial sticker price of the vehicle is way more then I am willing to spend lol. When the time comes I will be buying an S model w/ 4motion, or an SE w/ 4motion if I get a good enough deal lol.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Boomerdogg said:


> 1.) Homelink mirror is not standard on the SEL-P?
> 2.) I agree its weird that the orange seats on not available on an orange car.
> 3.) Did they actually order one in a computer or just write down what you wanted and took your money?


 homelink mirror is an option. I think it gets port installed. It is not standard, which is stupid. They ordered me one. No deposit. I bought 2 cars there. And replacing my wife's tdi passat with an atlas sel-p and my passat sel-p for the tiguan.



brutedawg said:


> Are you in the US? I'm in FL and everyone down here has like little to no idea an R-Line will be inevitably available in their systems.


 I am too. Tampa area. Reeves did not know the official date until I told them. Then they found it.



Savvv said:


> That’s what I was thinking. There wasn’t an option to add the homelink mirror when you’re building an SEL-P on VW.com so I just assumed it comes with it as standard.


port installed. You need to ask for it. After having in my passat sel-p, I want it in my tiguan as well. Safer too, because the power gets cut off to it when the ignition is off. Nobody can break into your car and get your garage remote, and breaking into your house.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Passatsquared said:


> port installed. You need to ask for it. After having in my passat sel-p, I want it in my tiguan as well. Safer too, because the power gets cut off to it when the ignition is off. Nobody can break into your car and get your garage remote, and breaking into your house.


Looks like I'll have to wait and see what mine comes with and add this to the list of mods-to-do.


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Any confirmation on production dates? Went to the local dealer here in Canada, Toronto and the sales rep said March, so if I ordered one now we’re looking at May delivery.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

allmotorsi said:


> Any confirmation on production dates? Went to the local dealer here in Canada, Toronto and the sales rep said March, so if I ordered one now we’re looking at May delivery.


The most updated guide i've seen says 2/26/18 as start of production, but knowing them they will delay this car a 3rd time.


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Let’s say the 2018 Tiguan R-line comes out In April. 4 months later we’ll start seeing the 2019 Tiguan models come out. Now when would the 2019 Tiguan R-line come out? End of year?


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

I can confirm the 02/26/2018 production date as quoted by my dealer today when I checked in on the order. That could of course change with another delay, but the thinking is that they will also arrive quickly on the lots after production.

As for 2019 models, with the introduction of the all new 2019 Jetta late this spring, I doubt they will rush the 2019 Tiguans or Atlas onto lots when they are already selling so well and have no changes forecast.


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just came back from the auto show in Toronto and saw the R-line. Looks really nice even in the Habanero Orange. Talked to the rep and he mentioned it should be on the dealer lots in the next 6 weeks. Not sure if I believe him, but time will only tell.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

allmotorsi said:


> Just came back from the auto show in Toronto and saw the R-line. Looks really nice even in the Habanero Orange. Talked to the rep and he mentioned it should be on the dealer lots in the next 6 weeks. Not sure if I believe him, but time will only tell.


I really hope this is true. I am hoping when i go in to order one on monday they dont look at me like im crazy.


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

I ordered mine back in September of last year. If your just ordering now, you may have to wait a little longer unless the dealer has one coming in with the config you want.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone have an updated dealer order sheet that shows the start of production date? Last one that was posted showed this coming Monday was DDay.


----------



## TigJuan John (Feb 16, 2018)

Nothing on paper to back this but I was told by VW corporate that 2/26 was the production start date too. Salesperson at the dealer said they’ve had a lot of interest in the R-Line and that they’d likely sell for 3-4K over sticker price.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TigJuan John said:


> the R-Line and that they’d likely sell for 3-4K over sticker price.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


>


lol i dont see that happening, VW doesn't need any more bad press.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Anyone have any luck so far today? VW corporate and my local dealer are both saying i should be able to order this week, but its evidently not in the system yet.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I keep checking VW.com to see if it’s in the “Build” section haha


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

TigJuan John said:


> Nothing on paper to back this but I was told by VW corporate that 2/26 was the production start date too.* Salesperson at the dealer said they’ve had a lot of interest in the R-Line and that they’d likely sell for 3-4K over sticker price.*


Except the regular models aren't selling without HUGE discounts so good luck paying a premium for an appearance package with ZERO performance changes. 

That dealer is on CRACK if they think they are getting $3-4k OVER sticker.... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Especially when great dealers are already offering them for BELOW invoice and they haven't even been built or arrived yet.  :thumbup:


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Savvv said:


> I keep checking VW.com to see if it’s in the “Build” section haha


Haha me too! Well even more often than i have been for the last 6 months lol.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

The "Build" page on the VW website has been down for almost a day now. I am hoping that means they are updating it for the R-Line option. Not sure why that would take a day to update, but who knows.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Boomerdogg said:


> The "Build" page on the VW website has been down for almost a day now. I am hoping that means they are updating it for the R-Line option. Not sure why that would take a day to update, but who knows.


I was looking last night and they now have the R-Line package for the various Atlas trims, which is good to see. So yea, hopefully the Tiguan is right behind.


----------



## brutedawg (Jan 30, 2018)

Just a quick FYI– 

*CALL YOUR DEALERS AND ASK if they can currently build an R-Line order in their systems *. 

Lokey VW in Clearwater has confirmed that they can add the *R-Line + Braselton* options on an SEL. I was told from order to delivery it would be about 60 days.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

brutedawg said:


> Just a quick FYI–
> 
> *CALL YOUR DEALERS AND ASK if they can currently build an R-Line order in their systems *.
> 
> Lokey VW in Clearwater has confirmed that they can add the *R-Line + Braselton* options on an SEL. I was told from order to delivery it would be about 60 days.


I called on monday the SOP date and it was not in the system then and they are supposed to call back when it is, but who knows how long it will take them to realize its available.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Officially ordered mine today and even got a Comm# 

SEL Premium 4 Motion R-Line in White with Black Interior. I added the upgrade rear-view mirror, rubber mats and wheel locks .

I hope to get it by early May.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

Update... ordered mine some time ago now, and it is officially built. Production date was February 26th and I now have a VIN number and delivery date end of March. This is a Canadian order, so not sure about US orders.

Getting excited now!!


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Boomerdogg said:


> Officially ordered mine today and even got a Comm#
> 
> SEL Premium 4 Motion R-Line in White with Black Interior. I added the upgrade rear-view mirror, rubber mats and wheel locks .
> 
> I hope to get it by early May.


If you don't mind me asking...was the dealership willing to negotiate or did you have to agree to MSRP? Also, did you have to put down a deposit?


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

MGPVW said:


> Update... ordered mine some time ago now, and it is officially built. Production date was February 26th and I now have a VIN number and delivery date end of March. This is a Canadian order, so not sure about US orders.
> 
> Getting excited now!!


That is awesome! You have to go thru Texas on your way from Mexico to Canada lol. Hopefully mine will go quick as well.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

martiansoldier said:


> If you don't mind me asking...was the dealership willing to negotiate or did you have to agree to MSRP? Also, did you have to put down a deposit?


Its pretty much common knowledge that at least for the time being you are going to pay full retail for an R Line. Basically if you dont buy it someone else will. I had to put down the also pretty standard $1k deposit.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

MGPVW said:


> Update... ordered mine some time ago now, and it is officially built. Production date was February 26th and I now have a VIN number and delivery date end of March. This is a Canadian order, so not sure about US orders.
> 
> Getting excited now!!


Wow, so essentially a 30 day delivery!? I wonder how many R-Line orders are in ahead of mine. I'll have to check with our Enterprise sales rep and see if she's gotten any info back from the order. I was expecting it in May but I'd be thrilled to see it in April even.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Wow, so essentially a 30 day delivery!?


Once production is complete it generally takes a couple weeks for the car to get to the port and a week or two for it to ship to the dealer.


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, that was fast. I ordered mine back in September but have yet to hear any update from my dealer. I’m wondering if the Canadian production has started before the US has?


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Boomerdogg said:


> Officially ordered mine today and even got a Comm#
> 
> SEL Premium 4 Motion R-Line in White with Black Interior. I added the upgrade rear-view mirror, rubber mats and wheel locks .
> 
> I hope to get it by early May.


That's good news. I am debating if I should just get it in the SEL trim. Did they ever mention if they're only taking orders for the SEL Premium trim for the R-line or you had your mind set on the Premium trim?


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

Here in Canada the R Line package is only available on the highest trim line. It won't be available on more base models.

As for Delivery, we will see if it is actually on time... I've seen them taking longer than promised before.

On the pricing front, I'm on my 25th VW with the same dealer... I've never left a deposit and usually get a reasonable discount.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

trillsx88 said:


> That's good news. I am debating if I should just get it in the SEL trim. Did they ever mention if they're only taking orders for the SEL Premium trim for the R-line or you had your mind set on the Premium trim?


I've been planning on the premium all along. I like gadgets so the digital cockpit is right up my ally. Also prefer the 20" rims on the premium.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

the digital cockpit is totally worth the price of admission! I love it, gives the car a very upscale feeling. Unfortunately here in Canada we don't get the 20s with our R Line package, we get the 19 inch Trentons which are still quite nice and an improvement over the basic Highline rims.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

MGPVW said:


> the digital cockpit is totally worth the price of admission! I love it, gives the car a very upscale feeling. Unfortunately here in Canada we don't get the 20s with our R Line package, we get the 19 inch Trentons which are still quite nice and an improvement over the basic Highline rims.


Yeah to me it doesnt make sense from a production standpoint to have different version in the US and Canada, especially all coming from the same factory. But i am glad they have the R Line in the high end this time instead of a middle line like the Passat and Atlas.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

Our version of the Atlas R Line was only available in the Execline and not the lower models. There were too many deleted items in the package for my linking, mainly the 360 camera, folding mirrors and puddle lights being the main things which is why we stayed with the Execline sans R Line. Thankfully with the Tiguan you don't have to sacrifice!


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

Boomerdogg said:


> Its pretty much common knowledge that at least for the time being you are going to pay full retail for an R Line. Basically if you dont buy it someone else will. I had to put down the also pretty standard $1k deposit.


That's not true at all. Shop around, plenty offering discounts. I went through CostcoAuto and my local dealer in Columbus will order for $500 BELOW invoice price. 

No reason to pay anywhere close to MSRP on anything VW makes, they aren't limited quantity or anything special to warrant that price.


----------



## Fooj MK7R (Mar 10, 2016)

Are we getting thr DSG like they do in Europe?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Fooj MK7R said:


> Are we getting thr DSG like they do in Europe?


The R Line package is cosmetic only.


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

Anyone get an official build, in-transit, or delivery date yet? Figured one or two would be arriving at dealers by now...


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Got-Boost? said:


> Anyone get an official build, in-transit, or delivery date yet? Figured one or two would be arriving at dealers by now...


First production date was 2/26 and im sure it takes at least 3 weeks from production to delivery. I wouldnt expect the first deliveries to be until closer to the end of the month. MY salesman said the first week i usually them just organizing production and determining which combinations to build, but i would expect they had that done before production started.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Boomerdogg said:


> MY salesman said the first week i usually them just organizing production and determining which combinations to build, but i would expect they had that done before production started.


We are all hoping this to be true haha. I probably ordered mine later compared to many of you. Hoping to have heard more by next week. 🤞🏻


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Dreaming of R-Line (minus these dark tint headlights)


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone else get a call from their dealer with a VIN# for their Tiguan R?


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

allmotorsi said:


> Anyone else get a call from their dealer with a VIN# for their Tiguan R?


Not me, did you? Mine was still on waiting list as of Friday.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Did anyone order theirs to lease? I am talking to one of the dealership to order the R-line for a lease, and the salesman wasn't able to give me any of the leasing options prices. He told me the leasing programs for the R-line is not available yet and he is waiting for VWOA to give them the options for lease. Is this true?


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

trillsx88 said:


> Did anyone order theirs to lease? I am talking to one of the dealership to order the R-line for a lease, and the salesman wasn't able to give me any of the leasing options prices. He told me the leasing programs for the R-line is not available yet and he is waiting for VWOA to give them the options for lease. Is this true?


He is probably correct. Also, even if he gave you lease figures today they would likely change by the time your ordered car arrived. Leases are calculated based on current rates when you take actual delivery of the car.


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

No haven’t got my VIN yet or any update. I think MGPVW was the only one to confirm so far for a VIN.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

mk2driver said:


> Dreaming of R-Line (minus these dark tint headlights)


Is that the White Silver Metallic? Love it. Looks darker here than when I saw one in person (which is a good thing).


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Eye Candy White said:


> Is that the White Silver Metallic? Love it. Looks darker here than when I saw one in person (which is a good thing).


That car is actually vinyl wrapped.


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

mk2driver said:


> Dreaming of R-Line (minus these dark tint headlights)


that color is amazing


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Got-Boost? said:


> Anyone get an official build, in-transit, or delivery date yet? Figured one or two would be arriving at dealers by now...


Mine is headed to Houston. Finished production 3/5 and vessel loaded date was 3/12. Eta to me is 4/22 to 5/2 up here in the PNW. 

Ordered white silver. Sel-p rline with 3rd row and homelink mirror.


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome, just heard from my dealer and got my VIN. Car is currently at port and should arrive at dealer end of this month March. Getting excited!!!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Gilley72 said:


> Mine is headed to Houston. Finished production 3/5 and vessel loaded date was 3/12. Eta to me is 4/22 to 5/2 up here in the PNW.
> 
> Ordered white silver. Sel-p rline with 3rd row and homelink mirror.


When did you place your order?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

trillsx88 said:


> Did anyone order theirs to lease? I am talking to one of the dealership to order the R-line for a lease, and the salesman wasn't able to give me any of the leasing options prices. He told me the leasing programs for the R-line is not available yet and he is waiting for VWOA to give them the options for lease. Is this true?


The "R-line" is a package, not a trim level (VW breaks it down by trim level)

As said by someone else, he probably didn't want to quote you on a car without knowing an actual price & the incentives will change anyways


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> The "R-line" is a package, not a trim level (VW breaks it down by trim level)
> 
> As said by someone else, he probably didn't want to quote you on a car without knowing an actual price & the incentives will change anyways


Oh okay i get it now.This would be my first time leasing and didn't know how it worked.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Savvv said:


> When did you place your order?


technically in September. there was a short window that you could add the rline package when the SOP date was still end of November. But when that got delayed they changed the com# and the order date changed to November 16th. Needless to say ive been patiently waiting for a while now.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Gilley72 said:


> technically in September. there was a short window that you could add the rline package when the SOP date was still end of November. But when that got delayed they changed the com# and the order date changed to November 16th. Needless to say ive been patiently waiting for a while now.


I’m just trying to determine when mine will be built since my order was placed at the end of January. Is it me or does it seem like this is an unusually highly anticipated VW!?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Is it me or does it seem like this is an unusually highly anticipated VW!?


It may be highly anticipated by some here, but it is a big yawn for most people. It is only an appearance package with no real improvements to the car. IMHO, not worth the money. I do not understand the anticipation (but then again I'm an old fart).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## softgrapes (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey guys, new here. Looking into buying an SEL Premium in White Silver with 4motion and Rline package. Dealer tells me I am looking for a "white whale" and that it can be ordered but there is no guarantee it will actually be built. Anyone else heard that before?


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It may be highly anticipated by some here, but it is a big yawn for most people. It is only an appearance package with no real improvements to the car. IMHO, not worth the money. I do not understand the anticipation (but then again I'm an old fart).
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Its the same reason people by new wheels or "for the most part" change suspension. People want a look. For me, better and more aggressive bumper, painted lower moldings, rear spoiler, 20" wheels, and the black interior are make up way more than the $1500 for the package. Hell I spent more than that on my JSW buying all the crap for my JSW. 

But to each is own, and im fine with that


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

My habanero orange sel premium 4 motion r line is due in at the end of april/early May.

FYI there is a front shell drive version available in tfhe "port" (wherever that is. Jacksonville?)

VWOA is buying my 2017 passat sel premium back due to a noisy a/c system that they can't fix. It will be a substitution of collateral on my loan. I will have to pay the difference out of pocket. Waiting on the final numbers.

I can't wait!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Got word today that mine is scheduled for production on April 16, which will make for an early-mid May delivery.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Savvv said:


> Got word today that mine is scheduled for production on April 16, which will make for an early-mid May delivery.


Congrats, still no update on mine as of Monday.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have been to two dealership and they both said they cant place the order because it is not in their system. Did anyone place an order in NJ for the R-line?


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Mine just arrived to Houston port this morning. Delivery to Dealer here in Oregon has ETA of April 22-27.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Gilley72 said:


> Mine just arrived to Houston port this morning. Delivery to Dealer here in Oregon has ETA of April 22-27.


\I'm jealous


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

trillsx88 said:


> I have been to two dealership and they both said they cant place the order because it is not in their system. Did anyone place an order in NJ for the R-line?


Sounds like incompetence if you ask me :laugh:


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Savvv said:


> Sounds like incompetence if you ask me :laugh:


tell me about lol. Its funny, they just emailed me saying they can order it after telling them i know people have already ordered the R-line. Now I am not sure if they can actually order one for me or just Bs'ing around. Also, they said I can order it in the SEL trim.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

trillsx88 said:


> tell me about lol. Its funny, they just emailed me saying they can order it after telling them i know people have already ordered the R-line. Now I am not sure if they can actually order one for me or just Bs'ing around. Also, they said I can order it in the SEL trim.


I bet they didn’t even realize there was an R-Line package til you showed up!! :laugh:


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Savvv said:


> I bet they didn’t even realize there was an R-Line package til you showed up!! :laugh:


Probably not because after telling them everything that is happening here, they said they had to "update" their system. I just want to deal with a dealership that has all the info.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

trillsx88 said:


> Probably not because after telling them everything that is happening here, they said they had to "update" their system. I just want to deal with *a dealership that has all the info*.


Unfortunately they are very few and very far apart.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Question: When it does become available for us to order the R-Line with the dealers, does it have any correlation to being able to build an R-Line Tiguan on the VW website? I still have not seen this option on the website. So I was wondering if that is the reason why it is not available to be ordered yet with the dealers.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> Question: When it does become available for us to order the R-Line with the dealers, does it have any correlation to being able to build an R-Line Tiguan on the VW website? I still have not seen this option on the website. So I was wondering if that is the reason why it is not available to be ordered yet with the dealers.


The official release date was the week of February 5th. Most dealers don't know about it. You have to ask for it.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Passatsquared said:


> The official release date was the week of February 5th. Most dealers don't know about it. You have to ask for it.


It was actually delayed again to February 26th,


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

well I can report that these mythical cars actually do exist... Mine arrived yesterday :biggrinsanta: White Highline R-Line with Sapphron Orange interior in 7 passenger configuration has officially landed!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/oo4kscjbd88gxou/2018-03-23%2015.26.14.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/83z3j4jd5p8u3xn/2018-03-23%2015.24.27.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

MGPVW said:


> well I can report that these mythical cars actually do exist... Mine arrived yesterday :biggrinsanta: White Highline R-Line with Sapphron Orange interior in 7 passenger configuration has officially landed!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/oo4kscjbd88gxou/2018-03-23%2015.26.14.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/83z3j4jd5p8u3xn/2018-03-23%2015.24.27.jpg?dl=0


Congrats!


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

MGPVW said:


> well I can report that these mythical cars actually do exist... Mine arrived yesterday <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin Santa" class="inlineimg" /> White Highline R-Line with Sapphron Orange interior in 7 passenger configuration has officially landed!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/oo4kscjbd88gxou/2018-03-23 15.26.14.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/83z3j4jd5p8u3xn/2018-03-23 15.24.27.jpg?dl=0


Congrats!! Since your in Ottawa, wonder if I’ll be getting mine soon as I’m in Toronto..


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

fingers crossed for you... I was told that not many were coming to Canada... glad mine's finally here after ordering last summer!


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

MGPVW said:


> fingers crossed for you... I was told that not many were coming to Canada... glad mine's finally here after ordering last summer!


Wow, I ordered mine last September.


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yesterday I went to pick up my plates from the dealer and saw an R-Line Atlas... and WOW it was gorgeous! I was greatly impressed by it. Cant wait to see an R in the tiguan in person.


----------



## FastDan4 (Sep 21, 2014)

That's good news!
I am in the Montreal area and ordered my R-Line white silver metallic, same interior as yours, on January 10 and my dealer is supposed to receive it on May 17! Can't wait!


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Just had someone at VW tell me they expect them on dealer lots by "late winter" lmao.

Do these people have a clue what is going on?


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont know if you guys follow the Tiguan Facebook page, but someone just sold an R-line at a dealership in Texas.


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

Eye Candy White said:


> Is that the White Silver Metallic? Love it. Looks darker here than when I saw one in person (which is a good thing).


It's Nardo gray


----------



## SCIROCCO_MAN (Jul 29, 2012)

RickHdz36 said:


> that color is amazing


It's Nardo Gray


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

trillsx88 said:


> I dont know if you guys follow the Tiguan Facebook page, but someone just sold an R-line at a dealership in Texas.


Do you have a link? There are a lot of Tiguan pages on facebook.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/VWTiguan/permalink/1973834006167495/ 

Here you go. I talked to the salesman and it was an order 6months ago. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

trillsx88 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/VWTiguan/permalink/1973834006167495/
> 
> Here you go. I talked to the salesman and it was an order 6months ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


i dont see how they did a US order 6 months ago when it was not in the system to be ordered until 2/28/18 in the US.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Boomerdogg said:


> i dont see how they did a US order 6 months ago when it was not in the system to be ordered until 2/28/18 in the US.


Customer had a bad situation with his brand new gti, so corporate replaced it with the R-Line. Also i thought there was a small window gap months ago for people to order them. I could be wrong.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Got this info this morning:

"Arlington did order a SEL Premium (non 4-motion) that sows in transit hold, ETA to be determined. That is the only other Tiguan with R-Line package in Texas. Now, there are 8 others across the US that will be passing thru the Port of Houston, but none that are White with Black and 4-Motion."

So looks like maybe they are doing FWD orders first.


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

Boomerdogg said:


> Got this info this morning:
> 
> "Arlington did order a SEL Premium (non 4-motion) that sows in transit hold, ETA to be determined. That is the only other Tiguan with R-Line package in Texas. Now, there are 8 others across the US that will be passing thru the Port of Houston, but none that are White with Black and 4-Motion."
> 
> So looks like maybe they are doing FWD orders first.



Man, this R-line is making dealers look silly. I love how everyone has different information. My ordering guy told me yesterday that he just got back from a week at corporate (who knows, lol) and that their are 100 SEL's and an additional 100 SEL P's at the port waiting to be released with no other specifics.


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got a call from my dealer and my R-line has arrived. Bad news is my rice point buyback appointment for my diesel is 2 weeks away ahhhh!!!!


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

allmotorsi said:


> Just got a call from my dealer and my R-line has arrived. Bad news is my rice point buyback appointment for my diesel is 2 weeks away ahhhh!!!!


Nice! What did you get?

Please post pics when you get it.

Can you move up your turn in date?


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*We have one available*

The dealership I work at in the Seattle Area have an incoming Tiguan SEL Premium with the R-line package available.


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Passatsquared said:


> allmotorsi said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a call from my dealer and my R-line has arrived. Bad news is my rice point buyback appointment for my diesel is 2 weeks away ahhhh!!!!
> ...


I ordered an R-line in white with third row and driver assist package. Called rice point and was told that is the earliest day available. Also called the ricepoint rep at the dealership but can’t get a hold of them 😞


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Liza5783 said:


> The dealership I work at in the Seattle Area have an incoming Tiguan SEL Premium with the R-line package available.


Hit me up on DM in the Seattle area and we’ve been looking to get into one


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone else have pictures of their R-line yet? Should have mine in the next week or two.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

Here's a picture of mine sitting in my driveway 

Window tint done, 3M clear mask done, and Weathertech mats added plus trunk protector.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f3ym65i0yasj92e/2018-03-31 16.02.25.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h6xixaten1wi8ak/2018-03-31 16.03.05.jpg?dl=0

hope these links work!


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

MGPVW said:


> Here's a picture of mine sitting in my driveway
> 
> Window tint done, 3M clear mask done, and Weathertech mats added plus trunk protector.
> 
> ...


Congrats! ive be happy with just a status change on my order from anything but pending lol


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

MGPVW said:


> Here's a picture of mine sitting in my driveway


Congrats! Happy with the fit of the WeatherTech mats? Someone was promoting Tux mats in another thread...


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*Looking good!*

I too ordered an R line back when they first showed on the Canadian dealer order guide back on the 21st of September 2017, however, unfortunately still no news on it's arrival date, (dealer saying anytime between mid May - July). If I may ask just a few questions:

When did you order your R-Line Tiguan?
What date did it arrive?

Other than the badging (inside and out), aluminum brake and gas peddles, are there any other changes which your vehicle came with that you did not expect - but were pleasantly surprized? (ie any R-line designation under the hood on the engine cowling etc)


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

MGPVW said:


> Here's a picture of mine sitting in my driveway
> 
> Window tint done, 3M clear mask done, and Weathertech mats added plus trunk protector.
> 
> ...


That looks so good in white! I really like the orange interior too.

My sel premium 4 motion r-line in orange with black interior is due in next month. For the time being, I shall live vicariously thru my wife's atlas.

I did contemplate going with the orange inside instead, but because there is so many black, gray, and white cars here in Florida. It is so stupid that you can't get the orange interior with the habanero orange.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

Multiple question responses here.

The R-Line actually became available for order for 3 days last June and was also on the Canadian website. I ordered at that time, and because I've purchased over 20 VWs now, the dealer got a special dispensation from the regional manager to keep the order in system as a sold and paid unit when it was pulled back out of the system. It did become available to order again in system for September, but mine was already in queue which is likely why I received it first. To the dealer's knowledge, mine is the first delivered in Canada.

I like the Weathertech mats and have been a fan for years. I won't have a car without them. They fit well, clean well and have been perfect in every application that I've purchased them for. I only ordered the front and 2nd row package as I expect to never or rarely use the 3rd row, plus my dealer always throws in a set of monster mats for free and I've left the 3rd row mat in place for emergency passenger situations.

Pleasant surprises... The front grille is much more imposing in person than in pictures. It really gives the car a presence and character of it's own. Combined with the painted lower doors and the upgraded rear bumper, it really comes off more like an Audi product than a VW. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wd51n0p36xnrpzt/Inked2018-03-31 16.02.07_LI.jpg?dl=0

Fit and finish is standard and what you'd expect... I was pleasantly surprised by the appearance of the Sapphrano Orange interior... ordering on spec and only guessing at the color based on past interior VW colors, it really does pop and make the whole package much more attractive.

Other than that the R-Line is an appearance package with special logos on the digital cockpict and center stack, as well as the steering wheel. I also really like the black head liner... feels more sporty compared to the light gray in my Atlas Execline and won't get dirty as easily if the kids touch it.

The nicest surprise was the machined aluminum door sill plates... that are LED illuminated. Not even the dealer was expecting that and it's a real luxury touch at night.


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*thanks for the details*

Thanks for the update and all the details, I too ordered white with black/orange interior, as well as the driver assist package - R-Line. Really looking forward to getting it - and now that you've posted the photos I can get a real sense of what goodness I'm in for. Enjoy!


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't believe how much better the new Tiguan looks with the R-line package. Will definitely have to check one out once they show up on dealer lots.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

MGPVW said:


> Here's a picture of mine sitting in my driveway
> 
> Window tint done, 3M clear mask done, and Weathertech mats added plus trunk protector.
> 
> ...



MGPVW,

Any chance you could post a pic of the deadpedal with the height and width measurements? I'm looking for something that will fit my Atlas.

TIA.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

KurtK said:


> I can't believe how much better the new Tiguan looks with the R-line package. Will definitely have to check one out once they show up on dealer lots.


I’m tellin ya...I was up in the air between a Tiguan (not even knowing there was an R Line), and 2 other VW’s. Saw the R Line in person at Detroit and was sold. I’ve been seeing Tiguan’s locally now for a few months but lower trims. This guy’s photos are making me excited again :laugh:


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

I did you one better... I have both an Atlas and a Tiguan in the garage... and I can tell you it won't fit. The Dead Pedal in the Tiguan is narrower and shorter.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

MGPVW said:


> I did you one better... I have both an Atlas and a Tiguan in the garage... and I can tell you it won't fit. The Dead Pedal in the Tiguan is narrower and shorter.



Dang it!!!!:banghead:


Thanks for checking!


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Pics of the white R-Line look fantastic - to me it's the only way to get this car.

It's too bad the R-Line can't come with the GTI engine in it.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Eye Candy White said:


> Pics of the white R-Line look fantastic - to me it's the only way to get this car.
> 
> It's too bad the R-Line can't come with the GTI engine in it.


It did look great in person too. Although, I’m excited to see mine in all black. 

They could have added an extra $1,500 to the package price and if it came with a GTI engine and DSG it would have still sold.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I wanna get that front bumper for my SEL-P. Anyone happen to know the P/N for it? Wondering what cost is.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Is your R Line whilte or silver white?


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

the R-line package is officially on the vw website but only on the sel-p trim. I still dont get how some dealership cant place an order for them.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

trillsx88 said:


> the R-line package is officially on the vw website but only on the sel-p trim. I still dont get how some dealership cant place an order for them.


I was just about to post this same thing! Makes it seem more real now.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Finally placed an order for one here in NJ. Was I supposed to get some confirmation number? They said once they get a vin is when i will get one.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Are the 20" wheels not available in the US?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

*SEL:* 19” Trenton alloy wheels w/ all-season tires

*SEL P:* 20” Braselton alloy wheels w/ all-season tires


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

*240 hp bi turbo tiguan R*

If you go to vw uk you can see the 240 hp bi turbo tiguan R


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Evidently i am on schedule for a build around the end of June with a July delivery :banghead:


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Boomerdogg said:


> Evidently i am on schedule for a build around the end of June with a July delivery :banghead:


That sucks. I feel like that is going to happen to me since i ordered mine late so i might just settle down for a sel trim. My dealership told me i should get mine next month but who knows.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Next Monday mine will be squirted out the VAGina :laugh:


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Finally picked up my Tiguan R-line from the dealership. Been sitting there since end of March because of my buy back date for the diesel was set for today. Couldn’t get an earlier date. Car is awesome, definitely worth the wait and can’t wait to drive it some more.

MGPVW, curious my steering wheel does not have the R-line badging does yours have it?


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey guys, just to confirm below are a few items to look out for when you get your R-line. This is what I found when I got mine.

1. Steering wheel missing R-line logo. Online config when selecting R-line package mentions steering wheel badging.
2. Infotainment when it starts up does not show the R-line logo. Demo at the Toronto auto show had this.
3. Slight gap on front bumper between upper bumper and head lights. Can see where they masked the area outing the head light when bumper was painted. Need to have dealer refit from bumper as it may be slightly sticking out from the top.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

allmotorsi said:


> Hey guys, just to confirm below are a few items to look out for when you get your R-line. This is what I found when I got mine.
> 
> 1. Steering wheel missing R-line logo. Online config when selecting R-line package mentions steering wheel badging.
> 2. Infotainment when it starts up does not show the R-line logo. Demo at the Toronto auto show had this.


Yup...you "should" have both according to the order guide's R-line package equipment:
https://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2018_VW_Tiguan_Order_Guide_Jan18_Update.pdf

I'd be talking to the dealer/service to inquire about that & get them added


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi allmotorsi,

Sorry it took so long to reply to your PM. As you can see in the pictures I sent you, yes the steering wheel does have the R-line Logo, as does the infotainment startup screen. 

I haven't noticed any unusual gaps anywhere on the car, but there are a few other issues that need fixing in mine. The door strikers have to be adjusted as you really need to slam both front doors to close them, otherwise they stay ajar. Also the driver's memory seat won't save the seating position correctly for some reason on either the 1,2 or 3 button. It saves it somewhat similar, but never goes to the exact spot.

Otherwise everything is great with the car. Very surprised with the mileage... my first trip to Toronto at 118 kmph I averaged 7.4 L/100 KMS and that was with only the delivery mileage on the odometer. I'm expecting it will improve somewhat.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Boomerdogg said:


> Evidently i am on schedule for a build around the end of June with a July delivery :banghead:



I got a new update today that says mine should go into production this week and hopefully have a VIN by the end of the week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

Update,

Discussed the issues with the General Sales Manager and he has got approval from VW Canada to fix these issues. As this was their first R-line received. Just don’t understand how this was missed during production as there are really only 8 items which separate the R-line and the regular Highline model in which 2 items were missed on my car.

MGPVW, thanks again as those pictures did help. Also the dealer forgot to install the 3M on the bumper which I only noticed when I got home. Bit of a hassle for me as I now have to drive 40 minutes to the dealer to get a loaner and come back the next day to pick up. No issues for me on the memory seat or doors, knock on wood.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

sweet glad it all worked out!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Boomerdogg said:


> I got a new update today that says mine should go into production this week and hopefully have a VIN by the end of the week. Fingers crossed.


The race is on!


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

It looks like dealers are starting to get R-Lines already and have some in transit. My local dealer shows 1 in stock and 1 in transit. It looks kinda screwy tho, because one of them says its and SEL Premium but says it has 19" R Line wheels. The incoming one looks more correct with the 20" wheels.

If you build an R-Line on the VW website it will let you search for similar builds locally.

http://www.vw.com/find-match/model-...ed/closematches/results/?filtersdisabled=true


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Boomerdogg said:


> It looks like dealers are starting to get R-Lines already and have some in transit. My local dealer shows 1 in stock and 1 in transit. It looks kinda screwy tho, because one of them says its and SEL Premium but says it has 19" R Line wheels. The incoming one looks more correct with the 20" wheels.
> 
> If you build an R-Line on the VW website it will let you search for similar builds locally.
> 
> http://www.vw.com/find-match/model-...ed/closematches/results/?filtersdisabled=true


Does it show in stock on their website or the dealer just said they have one in stock?


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

W9C R-Line® Package
for SEL

• 19” Trenton alloy wheels w/ all-season tires
• R-Line® front grille, bumpers, side sills, cladding & exterior trim
• R-Line® steering wheel & Discover Media radio welcome screen
• Black, molded headliner
• Steel pedal cluster & footrest
• Metal door sill scuff plates w/ R-Line® logo
• Park Distance Control (Park Pilot), front & rear
NOT YET ORDERABLE, SOP CW06/18 (week of Feb. 5, 2018)
$1,795 - - ● -


W9B R-Line® Package
for SEL Premium
• 20” Braselton alloy wheels w/ all-season tires
• R-Line® front grille, bumpers, side sills, cladding & exterior trim
• R-Line® steering wheel & Discover Media radio welcome screen
• Black, molded headliner
• Steel pedal cluster & footrest
• Metal door sill scuff plates w/ R-Line® logo
NOT YET ORDERABLE, SOP CW06/18 (week of Feb. 5, 2018)
$1,495


ETA to dealers is about 12 weeks after start of production so it may just be in their inventory but not physically at the dealer yet.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

trillsx88 said:


> Does it show in stock on their website or the dealer just said they have one in stock?


This is the dealer i ordered mine from. They have one in stock. Its the wrong color and not 4Motion, but at least they have one.

https://www.vwofthewoodlands.com/ve...guan-sel-premium-the-woodlands-tx-id-23596167


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Bad news. My order got delayed. Was supposed to be here 4-22 to 4-27 now it’s pushed back 5-19 to 5-24

Been sitting at the Houston port since late March. So I assume something is up with it. Only port accessory was homelink mirror so it can’t take that long for install.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Boomerdogg said:


> It looks like dealers are starting to get R-Lines already and have some in transit. My local dealer shows 1 in stock and 1 in transit. It looks kinda screwy tho, because one of them says its and SEL Premium but says it has 19" R Line wheels. The incoming one looks more correct with the 20" wheels.
> 
> If you build an R-Line on the VW website it will let you search for similar builds locally.
> 
> http://www.vw.com/find-match/model-...ed/closematches/results/?filtersdisabled=true


Last night there were at least 5 R-Line's showing on VW's inventory in the Houston area.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

martiansoldier said:


> Last night there were at least 5 R-Line's showing on VW's inventory in the Houston area.


I just googled vw dealerships in texas and the first three dealerships shows R-line on their website. Its nice to see most of the colors with the R-line paackges


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Got an update. R-line got loaded up and is headed to the pnw. ETA is only pushed back 2 weeks. May 5th to 7th to the dealer. 

Got news that most all tiguans are getting delayed at the ports due to quality checks. Sounds like they are trying catch some of the 1st model years issues that are popping up now that these cars have been on the road for a little while.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

This is what I really want! hehe

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/get-rs-dealership-arteon-tiguan-r-around-corner/


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup...you "should" have both according to the order guide's R-line package equipment:
> https://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2018_VW_Tiguan_Order_Guide_Jan18_Update.pdf
> 
> I'd be talking to the dealer/service to inquire about that & get them added


Infotainment looks just like a tweak . I modified my SE4mo radio..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=111288561


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jjvw said:


> Infotainment looks just like a tweak . I modified my SE4mo radio..
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=111288561


Through Vag? If yes, please can you share in the VagCom thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8825513-Ross-Tech-Vag-Com-for-2018 
so we have a running list. Thank you


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

What are people paying for/expecting to pay for 2018 Tig R-Line's?

I'm interested in an SEL version, which with the 3rd row looks to be MSRP around $36K.

I know we're seeing some deals on non-R's, but what are people expecting to pay for the R?


----------



## CaZt51 (Apr 27, 2018)

Long time lurker, but decided to pull the tigger on an 18 Tig SEL Prem R-Line. I've only seen some picture around so very interested to see when some of you guys get yours in. I went with Pure White. Coming from a tuned B8.5 S4 the only thing that I wish they did in the R-Line was give it some more performance. This thing is SLOW. Can't wait to hear more about the APR and JB4 tune everyone says they are working on.


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

R-Line peeps, how's the ride with the 20" wheels? Thinking of getting some aftermarket 20" but am curious how it rides.
Roads aren't too bad here in So-cal but still want this car to be nice grocery getter for the wifey.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Eye Candy White said:


> What are people paying for/expecting to pay for 2018 Tig R-Line's?
> 
> I'm interested in an SEL version, which with the 3rd row looks to be MSRP around $36K.
> 
> I know we're seeing some deals on non-R's, but what are people expecting to pay for the R?


My orange sel-p 4 motion r-line delivery has been pushed back to beginning of June.
Paying 4500 for it directly from vwoa customer retention as a replacement of collateral for my 17 passat sel-p with issues. 

The actual number is around $33k if you include the price paid on the passat. 
I will also have a year and a half paid off on it when I take delivery.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

CaZt51 said:


> Long time lurker, but decided to pull the tigger on an 18 Tig SEL Prem R-Line. I've only seen some picture around so very interested to see when some of you guys get yours in. I went with Pure White. Coming from a tuned B8.5 S4 the only thing that I wish they did in the R-Line was give it some more performance. This thing is SLOW. Can't wait to hear more about the APR and JB4 tune everyone says they are working on.


Welcome! Nice choice. I was in your same camp coming from a 300 hp+ sedan to a Tiguan was definitely an adjustment.


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

CaZt51 said:


> Long time lurker, but decided to pull the tigger on an 18 Tig SEL Prem R-Line. I've only seen some picture around so very interested to see when some of you guys get yours in. I went with Pure White. Coming from a tuned B8.5 S4 the only thing that I wish they did in the R-Line was give it some more performance. This thing is SLOW. Can't wait to hear more about the APR and JB4 tune everyone says they are working on.


Were you over on Audizine? I'm still over there with the same screen name. Strangely I'm having to extend the lease on my Jetta because I actually cannot find a dealership in NYC whose able to accept my order for a SEL-P R-Line. 

Something else that I've noticed is that VW.COM no longer lists the black headliner as part of the package and one of the dealers I spoke with thought that it had since been removed - its also not part of the Atlas R-Line - anyone know if it's still available? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

blackfunk said:


> Were you over on Audizine? I'm still over there with the same screen name. Strangely I'm having to extend the lease on my Jetta because I actually cannot find a dealership in NYC whose able to accept my order for a SEL-P R-Line.
> 
> Something else that I've noticed is that VW.COM no longer lists the black headliner as part of the package and one of the dealers I spoke with thought that it had since been removed - its also not part of the Atlas R-Line - anyone know if it's still available?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You have to tell them it is available and has been since Feb. 5th. My dealer did not know either.

We enthusiasts tend to know much more about the product than the salespeople do.

Sad but true.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

blackfunk said:


> Were you over on Audizine? I'm still over there with the same screen name. Strangely I'm having to extend the lease on my Jetta because I actually cannot find a dealership in NYC whose able to accept my order for a SEL-P R-Line.
> 
> Something else that I've noticed is that VW.COM no longer lists the black headliner as part of the package and one of the dealers I spoke with thought that it had since been removed - its also not part of the Atlas R-Line - anyone know if it's still available?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It definitely looks like the "black" headliner is still being put into the R-Lines.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Does anyone know of the r line rear bumper will fit without modification on an sel?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Checked in with my sales person from Enterprise and car still isn’t produced, “but will be very soon.” Was scheduled for April 16. Things are running behind.


----------



## CaZt51 (Apr 27, 2018)

blackfunk said:


> Were you over on Audizine? I'm still over there with the same screen name. Strangely I'm having to extend the lease on my Jetta because I actually cannot find a dealership in NYC whose able to accept my order for a SEL-P R-Line.
> 
> Something else that I've noticed is that VW.COM no longer lists the black headliner as part of the package and one of the dealers I spoke with thought that it had since been removed - its also not part of the Atlas R-Line - anyone know if it's still available?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Haha. Yep. Use the same name for all forums. Trust me I am still somewhat torn about swapping:sly:

Like every has stated, I had to show and tell my dealer it was available to order. Hate saying it, but I was somewhat concerned about the order because of that. I feel better after seeing some of the other R-Lines getting moved.


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool, thanks for the info. I'll give these guys a call tomorrow. Haven't had to work this hard in a long time to spend some major coin. LOL

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

I had a deal on paper with my local dealer for an SEL R-Line a few hundred miles from Cincy.

Dealer with the car sold it before they could work out a trade of a white one (what I want) for the black one that my dealer was allotted.

Back to the drawing board. I may be ordering one, or giving the Atlas or Ascent (might be just as hard to come by in the next few months) a serious look.
SOMEONE TAKE MY MONEY! Haha.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

My sel-p is here. I’ll get some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

PDI tomorrow morning and then off to detail to get prepped for delivery. Sign some papers and all mine. 

I don’t have the R line badge on the steering wheel and don’t think I saw it on the radio either. Small fish but I’ll get it sorted.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Gilley72 said:


> PDI tomorrow morning and then off to detail to get prepped for delivery. Sign some papers and all mine.
> 
> I don’t have the R line badge on the steering wheel and don’t think I saw it on the radio either. Small fish but I’ll get it sorted.


Nice. Let us know what you think of the ride on those 20's. I find the ride harsh enough on the 19's on mine.

I've had mine (actually my wifes car) for a week and a half, really enjoying it.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Well I’ll be coming from a 13 JSW lowered on 19s so I’m sure the 20s will be fine. My wife’s 15 Tiguan r line has 19s and some bumps are a bit hard. Part of the game tho if you want a particular look.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Gilley72 said:


> PDI tomorrow morning and then off to detail to get prepped for delivery. Sign some papers and all mine.
> 
> I don’t have the R line badge on the steering wheel and don’t think I saw it on the radio either. Small fish but I’ll get it sorted.


Did you get 4 Motion?


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah. Sel-p, 4mo, Rhine, 3rd row, and homelink were the only options I ordered with. That way I’m not paying for all this extra crap I don’t want.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Gilley72 said:


> Yeah. Sel-p, 4mo, Rhine, 3rd row, and homelink were the only options I ordered with. That way I’m not paying for all this extra crap I don’t want.


Basically the same as my order. We are not getting the 4 motions yet, but my dealer has gotten in a few FWD ones. They are still telling me to figure July for delivery. :banghead:


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey guys. I just put a downpayment down on my SEL-P R Line here in NJ. As soon as I sell my current car hes going to locate one for me and I'll take delivery. They told me there were several in the NJ/ NY/ CT area and shouldn't be hard to grab one. I hope he's telling the truth! Seeing everybody on here having a hard time getting them I'm starting to wonder. Will post pictures when (and if) i get mine. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

hockeypilot20 said:


> Hey guys. I just put a downpayment down on my SEL-P R Line here in NJ. As soon as I sell my current car hes going to locate one for me and I'll take delivery. They told me there were several in the NJ/ NY/ CT area and shouldn't be hard to grab one. I hope he's telling the truth! Seeing everybody on here having a hard time getting them I'm starting to wonder. Will post pictures when (and if) i get mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Which dealership did you go. I ordered mine at reydel vw and should be here end of the month. This dealership said i was the "first" to order an R-line in nj. Linden Vw has a black one but i believe its a demo car.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

allmotorsi said:


> Hey guys, just to confirm below are a few items to look out for when you get your R-line. This is what I found when I got mine.
> 
> 1. Steering wheel missing R-line logo. Online config when selecting R-line package mentions steering wheel badging.
> 2. Infotainment when it starts up does not show the R-line logo. Demo at the Toronto auto show had this.
> 3. Slight gap on front bumper between upper bumper and head lights. Can see where they masked the area outing the head light when bumper was painted. Need to have dealer refit from bumper as it may be slightly sticking out from the top.


Any luck with the steering wheel or radio. I’m in the same boat. Order guide and trim guide says r line steering wheel so hopefully it’s not just trim and it’s the same wheel you get in the gti/gli and golf r.


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

trillsx88 said:


> Which dealership did you go. I ordered mine at reydel vw and should be here end of the month. This dealership said i was the "first" to order an R-line in nj. Linden Vw has a black one but i believe its a demo car.


Got mine up at Jack Daniel's VW. The salesman said there were a handful in the area, I hope he wasn't giving me the runaround. Seemed like a straight shooter and hes very active in the VW community so i think i trust him haha. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Gilley72 said:


> Any luck with the steering wheel or radio. I’m in the same boat. Order guide and trim guide says r line steering wheel so hopefully it’s not just trim and it’s the same wheel you get in the gti/gli and golf r.


Psych. So the r line logo is on the infotainment screen at start up. It’s just really quick and then it goes to the fender logo and then almost as fast the screen in on the radio or media mode that you were last using. 

Also after some looking at the parts catalog the “trim” for the steering wheel which doesn’t say it’s for r line at all. Not in pr codes or in any remarks. So I got to thinking. First I went with gti and golf r, well they use the entirely different sport wheel. Not at all like the one pictured in the media release. Then after some more thinking I thought “hey! There’s an r line atlas”. So I find one online. Pics show the r line badge on the steering wheel. Use that vehicles vin in etka. Find the “trim”. Part number looks familiar. I then sumearch that part number with the Tiguan vin entered. Wouldn’t you know it’s the same “trim” part number listed (just has no reference to r line at all). correct part number should be 3QF419685ICL. I should have figured it out sooner since the 3qf model code in the part number references atlas as the original vehicle the part was used on. Now for the bad news. No parts in N. America, no eta. So probably 2-4 weeks out

On other news. I ordered the black pearl rear spoiler. Should have it mocked up if not installed on Monday. If I don’t like the black on the white silver I’ll either have it painted or return it. Should look good tho.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Gilley72 said:


> Psych. So the r line logo is on the infotainment screen at start up. It’s just really quick and then it goes to the fender logo and then almost as fast the screen in on the radio or media mode that you were last using.
> 
> Also after some looking at the parts catalog the “trim” for the steering wheel which doesn’t say it’s for r line at all. Not in pr codes or in any remarks. So I got to thinking. First I went with gti and golf r, well they use the entirely different sport wheel. Not at all like the one pictured in the media release. Then after some more thinking I thought “hey! There’s an r line atlas”. So I find one online. Pics show the r line badge on the steering wheel. Use that vehicles vin in etka. Find the “trim”. Part number looks familiar. I then sumearch that part number with the Tiguan vin entered. Wouldn’t you know it’s the same “trim” part number listed (just has no reference to r line at all). correct part number should be 3QF419685ICL. I should have figured it out sooner since the 3qf model code in the part number references atlas as the original vehicle the part was used on. Now for the bad news. No parts in N. America, no eta. So probably 2-4 weeks out
> 
> On other news. I ordered the black pearl rear spoiler. Should have it mocked up if not installed on Monday. If I don’t like the black on the white silver I’ll either have it painted or return it. Should look good tho.


I like my R-line radio on my SE thanks to carista


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

jjvw said:


> I like my R-line radio on my SE thanks to carista


Haha! That's cheating 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TigJuan John (Feb 16, 2018)

Wohoo just took delivery. SEL-P, RLine, 4Motion, habanero, 5 seater. Ordered 2-23

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h...-C824-4C50-B699-2B78F771BB6D_zpslmpojfz5.jpeg


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

hockeypilot20 said:


> Got mine up at Jack Daniel's VW. The salesman said there were a handful in the area, I hope he wasn't giving me the runaround. Seemed like a straight shooter and hes very active in the VW community so i think i trust him haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I am guessing he coouldnt tell you which dealership had them? lol


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TigJuan John said:


> Wohoo just took delivery. SEL-P, RLine, 4Motion, habanero, 5 seater. Ordered 2-23
> 
> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h...-C824-4C50-B699-2B78F771BB6D_zpslmpojfz5.jpeg


Looks great! Was tempted to go that color as well. Little distraught though that you ordered a month after me and I still no haz!!


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

trillsx88 said:


> I am guessing he coouldnt tell you which dealership had them? lol


Haha didn't ask actually sorry. He was looking at all the inventory in the area. I don't know how far out he was looking. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TigJuan John (Feb 16, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Looks great! Was tempted to go that color as well. Little distraught though that you ordered a month after me and I still no haz!!


Mine is a replacement for SEL with b pillar rattle so I think they expedited it.


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

TigJuan John said:


> Mine is a replacement for SEL with b pillar rattle so I think they expedited it.


Do any of you know if the B pillar rattle thing has been solved? All I can tell is that they were on care made before this year, which means our will be fine because they only started manufacturing the R Lines for the USA in February.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

hockeypilot20 said:


> Do any of you know if the B pillar rattle thing has been solved? All I can tell is that they were on care made before this year, which means our will be fine because they only started manufacturing the R Lines for the USA in February.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I can tell you that my R-Line is solid. I never had the "B-Pillar" issue in my previous SEL, but I did have creaking from the outer plastic door trim and some other minor concerns. The new vehicle is quiet and solid.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I can tell you that my R-Line is solid. I never had the "B-Pillar" issue in my previous SEL, but I did have creaking from the outer plastic door trim and some other minor concerns. The new vehicle is quiet and solid.


Just took a 800 mile trip over the weekend. Lots of different road conditions. No rattles. Should be good.


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

The latest update I've received for my area (Miramar, FL) is a June delivery date of the R-Line package equipped Tiguan's (maybeeee end of May, if lucky). The dealers here can't seem to find any information regarding exactly the quantity they're receiving or believe that inventory will be scarce. None of them has proactively offered me the option to pre-order or put money down now to secure one once it does arrive. Just curious if there's any other members here located in South Florida area and waiting on the R Line package? If so, have you guys heard anything different?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just talked to my Enterprise sales rep again. No news. They quoted me 13-16 weeks and said I’m in week 12. That means they quoted based on production date and not order date. That means it could be second or third week of June if I’m lucky, and that could also just be completed production. Then wait for shipment. Argh


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

TigJuan John said:


> Wohoo just took delivery. SEL-P, RLine, 4Motion, habanero, 5 seater. Ordered 2-23
> 
> http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h...-C824-4C50-B699-2B78F771BB6D_zpslmpojfz5.jpeg



Looks great! I have the same vehicle due in 2 to 3 weeks. I added the homelink mirror too.

I really wanted the black and orange interior, which is only available on the black, white, gray, and white silver.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Project2501 said:


> The latest update I've received for my area (Miramar, FL) is a June delivery date of the R-Line package equipped Tiguan's (maybeeee end of May, if lucky). The dealers here can't seem to find any information regarding exactly the quantity they're receiving or believe that inventory will be scarce. None of them has proactively offered me the option to pre-order or put money down now to secure one once it does arrive. Just curious if there's any other members here located in South Florida area and waiting on the R Line package? If so, have you guys heard anything different?


You shouldnt have too much trouble getting one in FWD in SEL or SEL-P. Getting a 4 Motion one is a different story. Looks like the south is getting those in July. All of the early 4 motions are going up north.


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

Guess I can only wait and see...I'm only interested in FWD being in Florida. Pure White with black interior. Doesn't seem like we'll be getting the Saffrano Orange and Black interior which is what I really want...


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Savvv said:


> Just talked to my Enterprise sales rep again. No news. They quoted me 13-16 weeks and said I’m in week 12. That means they quoted based on production date and not order date. That means it could be second or third week of June if I’m lucky, and that could also just be completed production. Then wait for shipment. Argh


You ordered yours way before mine. I just got an updated that i should be getting mine in a week or so.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

trillsx88 said:


> You ordered yours way before mine. I just got an updated that i should be getting mine in a week or so.


Rub it in why don’t ya

Those of you who have yours already, are you experiencing any of the common issues that have threads posted in here? B pillar rattle? Water leaks? Etc? I’m hoping that since ours are late production, the factory has righted them before they send them off.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Savvv said:


> Rub it in why don’t ya
> 
> Those of you who have yours already, are you experiencing any of the common issues that have threads posted in here? B pillar rattle? Water leaks? Etc? I’m hoping that since ours are late production, the factory has righted them before they send them off.


That's not how i meant to sound like lol. I just thought its weird they're taking longer for you when you ordered it long time ago. I feel like there is something else going on.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

trillsx88 said:


> That's not how i meant to sound like lol. I just thought its weird they're taking longer for you when you ordered it long time ago. I feel like there is something else going on.


:laugh: I was being sarcastic so you’re good. But I agree. Something is fishy here.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Just got a delivery date of July 9th. First time i've been given an actually dated and not a 90 day window.

SEL-P R-Line 4Motion in White.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Those of you who have yours already, are you experiencing any of the common issues that have threads posted in here? B pillar rattle? Water leaks? Etc? I’m hoping that since ours are late production, the factory has righted them before they send them off.


Having had both an early production model SEL and the new R Line, I will say that for me there is a noticeable difference. This new vehicle is solid and with almost 1000 miles on it now, it doesn't seem to be experiencing any issues at all.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Having had both an early production model SEL and the new R Line, I will say that for me there is a noticeable difference. This new vehicle is solid and with almost 1000 miles on it now, it doesn't seem to be experiencing any issues at all.


Awesome news. Almost as awesome as me finally getting confirmation that mine has been produced. Just waiting on a delivery date!


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

Keep getting told to expect delivery of FWD R-Lines in June for South Florida. I'm down to 3 months on my current lease and eligible for a pull ahead program to have the remaining payments waived. HURRY UP ALREADY VW!


----------



## steges (Mar 24, 2014)

Boomerdogg said:


> You shouldnt have too much trouble getting one in FWD in SEL or SEL-P. Getting a 4 Motion one is a different story. Looks like the south is getting those in July. All of the early 4 motions are going up north.



I was supposed to take delivery this month of a 2018 Tiguan SEL 4 Motion w/R Package which was ordered in April in the Boston area. It was at the port two weeks ago but according to the dealer yesterday the car is still being held at the port because of an issue with the rear shocks. According to him all deliveries have been halted.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Savvv said:


> :laugh: I was being sarcastic so you’re good. But I agree. Something is fishy here.


lol. Well just got another update and it looks like i wont be getting mine this month lol. Dealership just told me in June i should be getting it.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

trillsx88 said:


> lol. Well just got another update and it looks like i wont be getting mine this month lol. Dealership just told me in June i should be getting it.


You, me, and Boomer might all be .:Rollin around the same time next month. :thumbup:


----------



## Tk1973 (May 25, 2018)

Wife and I just bought our first VW. 7 seater R Line. Apparently delivery will be late Aug. looking forward to it and reading these forums.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Savvv said:


> You, me, and Boomer might all be .:Rollin around the same time next month. :thumbup:


I went to the dealership today to see myself the update on my car. Someone told me some tiguans are getting delayed because a manufacture for the front grille got burned down and they are putting a euro spec one. When i showed up, there was a note that said "alternate front grille" on my order. I am not sure if the R-line have a different grille but that was the reason why mine got delayed. Now my status is in transit from factory and should be here 6/17-6/27. Hopefully i get it sooner lol.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Tk1973 said:


> Wife and I just bought our first VW. 7 seater R Line. Apparently delivery will be late Aug. looking forward to it and reading these forums.


Late Aug?? I'm feeling lucky to have snapped up mine when I did >

I left my info with a sales floor manager at VW of Oakland (CA) in Nov 2016. She remembered me saying I wanted an R-Line Tiguan. (I'd seen pictures of European R-Lines on the web).
She called me 4 weeks ago, the car was still on the truck outside getting unloaded. I was there in 45mins and bought it. I haggled them on my trade but didn't hassle them too much on the price of the Tiguan, paid MSRP. Other dealers have $4K markups in this area on the available R-Lines. They did throw in the rear cargo cover though.


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*VW Factory Mud Flaps on RLine Tiguan*

Can someone please advise if the front and rear mud flaps which VW sells, fits on the 2018 R Line Tiguan. If someone who has installed can send photos, it would be appreiciated


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Row1Rich said:


> Late Aug?? I'm feeling lucky to have snapped up mine when I did >
> 
> I left my info with a sales floor manager at VW of Oakland (CA) in Nov 2016. She remembered me saying I wanted an R-Line Tiguan. (I'd seen pictures of European R-Lines on the web).
> She called me 4 weeks ago, the car was still on the truck outside getting unloaded. I was there in 45mins and bought it. I haggled them on my trade but didn't hassle them too much on the price of the Tiguan, paid MSRP. Other dealers have $4K markups in this area on the available R-Lines. They did throw in the rear cargo cover though.


What'd you end up paying for yours out the door?


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Long time reader now new member, first post still waiting for approval. Guess I can’t post pics until I’m officially approved.
Just purchased 2018 VW Tiguan SEL Premium 4Motion R-Line Platinum Gray Metallic last week. Waiting for auto transport to deliver Friday, can't wait!

Question on the LED lights or what lights in the SEL-P trim line are not LEDs. I’ve read the fogs and trunk area are not but what else if any should I be thinking to add?

Also as an FYI I purchased from a dealer in Northern California that had just received for their inventory. They only had for 24 hours before I found and purchased online. Very lucky, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Vehicle shipped!


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

what was your ETA before it got shipped? did they give you a new one?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol. So they read the email wrong. Whatever that means. I do have a VIN though, and the dealership who will be receiving and prepping it show it in their system. But no ETA. I’m going on vacation next week so hopefully it shows up when I get back.


----------



## pennstater9159 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi everyone, I wanted to check and see if any of you will be able to help me out here. I was so excited when the 2018 Tiguan R-Line finally made it over to the USA. However, I was disappointed to see that they didn't upgrade the steering wheel like they have in the European models.  Has anyone done this to their vehicle? Is it a possible swap?

*I'd like to go from this: *













*To this: *


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Got a phone call from the dealership yesterday and my R-line came two weeks early!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice. If I can actually place an order that's the color I'm getting. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

trillsx88 said:


> Got a phone call from the dealership yesterday and my R-line came two weeks early!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! I hope i get that call, supposed to be July 9th delivery for mine as of now.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

pennstater9159 said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to check and see if any of you will be able to help me out here. I was so excited when the 2018 Tiguan R-Line finally made it over to the USA. However, I was disappointed to see that they didn't upgrade the steering wheel like they have in the European models.  Has anyone done this to their vehicle? Is it a possible swap?
> 
> *I'd like to go from this: *
> 
> ...


I agree that wheel is so much better, if anyone figures this out id love to know if its possible as well.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Boomerdogg said:


> I agree that wheel is so much better, if anyone figures this out id love to know if its possible as well.


its a completely different wheel and airbag. 

2018 golf r steering wheel is around $650
airbag is around $850

Usually the connectors are the same. but I haven't confirmed that


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Finally picked up a new R Line here in NJ. He was looking to locate a white or grey one for me, but ended up getting in a black one and I just took that. Love it so far! Looks really sharp. They told me it was the 1st one they've sold out of that dealership. 

Sorry for the crappy pictures. I took these when it was still in getting detailed.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Hope you have a closet full of white pants.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Hope you have a closet full of white pants.


hahaha I thought the same thing. Dont ever wear new unwashed jeans in there! :laugh:


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh no, why? Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

With the lighter colored leather seats, and in your case white, they tend to absorb dyes from clothes easily, not to mention dirt shows up easier too. The seats look great! Just be mindful of what you have on and maybe keep a bath towel under the seat to sit on if you’re not sure.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

I can't speak for the leather, but I've has the light colored leatherette (SEL) now for months and have had no issues with dirt or stains. I absolutely love it.

I would imagine you could use a protecting spray on the leather to keep it nice?


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Just as an example of what were talking about...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep. My mom has a Final Edition Eos and the beige portion of her seats would pick up dye from jeans and such.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

I picked up a pure white Sel premium r line straight off the truck. Love the Braselton wheels !! I never liked white cars but the r line package on the white is super clean


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Nice glad to see a few more of these. Received my SEL-P 4Motion R-Line two weeks ago. Still trying to figure out all the gadgets. Fun to drive, love the ACC and Lane assist. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Funco10 said:


> Nice glad to see a few more of these. Received my SEL-P 4Motion R-Line two weeks ago. Still trying to figure out all the gadgets. Fun to drive, love the ACC and Lane assist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice that was the original color I wanted !! Mind posting a front shot of it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Front view - All these pics were taken by the dealer. Also have a few of the inside. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Funco10 said:


> Front view - All these pics were taken by the dealer. Also have a few of the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah very nice. I need to find a tow hook license plate holder. Before I get my plates in the mail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a good license plate relocation kit? I dont want them drilling holes in my front bumper. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

hockeypilot20 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction for a good license plate relocation kit? I dont want them drilling holes in my front bumper. Thanks in advance!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9101881-Tow-hook-license-plate-bracket


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sometimes I wish I got the sel-p, but still love this car.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

Same exact car

PG SEL-P 4Motion with R-line but looks like you got the rear spoiler, we didn't


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

gordogmc said:


> Same exact car
> 
> PG SEL-P 4Motion with R-line but looks like you got the rear spoiler, we didn't


Holy smokes you’re right ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow great catch. I think maybe we should make a list of things that we are supposed to have over the non-R-Line trims so that when we get them we aren’t overlooking anything and the dealers can rectify right away. 

Wheels
Front/rear bumpers
Side skirts
R badges on grille and fenders
R badge on steering wheel
Black headliner
R logo on screen startup
R door sills
Aluminum pedals

Anything else?


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Wow great catch. I think maybe we should make a list of things that we are supposed to have over the non-R-Line trims so that when we get them we aren’t overlooking anything and the dealers can rectify right away.
> 
> Extra spoiler
> Wheels
> ...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Sadly that list on VW’s site doesn’t give everything.


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

gordogmc said:


> Same exact car
> 
> PG SEL-P 4Motion with R-line but looks like you got the rear spoiler, we didn't


The dealer added the rear spoiler and also the homelink mirror when they ordered. I purchased within 24 hours of them posting online they had in stock with those accessories. Definitely wanted the homelink mirror could have lived without the spoiler, I paid for both... I’ve added the Euro cubby with lid on the dash as well as the LED fogs, LED trunk and clove lights.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Funco10 said:


> The dealer added the rear spoiler and also the homelink mirror when they ordered. I purchased within 24 hours of them posting online they had in stock with those accessories. Definitely wanted the homelink mirror could have lived without the spoiler, I paid for both... I’ve added the Euro cubby with lid on the dash as well as the LED fogs, LED trunk and clove lights.


I definitely need led fogs and also the euro cubby ! Is there a link for them !?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

YungTy718 said:


> I definitely need led fogs and also the euro cubby ! Is there a link for them !?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dash cubby link:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...32849963527.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.i68g04

Fogs:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

Glove:
http://deautokey.com/product/glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free

Trunk:
http://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Funco10 said:


> The dealer added the rear spoiler and also the homelink mirror when they ordered. I purchased within 24 hours of them posting online they had in stock with those accessories. Definitely wanted the homelink mirror could have lived without the spoiler, I paid for both... I’ve added the Euro cubby with lid on the dash as well as the LED fogs, LED trunk and clove lights.


What’s the cost on the spoiler?


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

Savvv said:


> What’s the cost on the spoiler?


$310.80 may be added charge for dealer install
https://www.vwpartswarehouse.com/p/...d-Deep-Black-Pearl/69985316/5NA071644C9X.html


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Anyone with the cubby keep their ez pass in there? Can the readers still read them at the ez.pass booths?


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Finally got some decent pictures in the supermarket parking lot 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Funco10 said:


> *Fogs:*
> http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit
> 
> Glove:
> ...


Thanks for suggesting our company. We are finding new style of LEDs everyday that work in the New Tiguan. We have found many of our GTI bulbs fit nicely in the Tiguan and are in the process of making new listings but you can purchase it from the MK7 GTI listing in the meanwhile

*Stage 3 model is best in our testing in the Tiguan*:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-trunk-led-bulb-bright-crisp-white-error-free-plug-play

*And footwells if you have LEDs already and want something brighter is this model now for the Tiguan:*
http://deautokey.com/product/mk7-gti-single-color-footwell-leds-choose-from-red-blue-or-white

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

gordogmc said:


> Same exact car
> 
> PG SEL-P 4Motion with R-line but looks like you got the rear spoiler, we didn't


That extra rear spoiler is not standard on the R-Line, its an option on all orders. When i did my order its one of the check boxes just like the upgraded mirror or rubber floor mats.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks awesome in Platinum Grey! Just got back from Italy where I saw quite a few Tiguans. Most were the shorter wheelbase model but I was surprised at the number of R-Lines too.


----------



## ryan0402 (Jan 23, 2018)

*R Line just delivered in Canada from Dec order....*

R Line - White Silver Metallic, Storm Grey, Tech Package. This color is fantastic. Really looks metallic white in the sun, and then in the evening and darkness turns into a light muted silver color. I'll try to get some evening pictures up later.


----------



## Seven6r (Nov 13, 2016)

ryan0402 said:


> R Line - White Silver Metallic, Storm Grey, Tech Package. This color is fantastic. Really looks metallic white in the sun, and then in the evening and darkness turns into a light muted silver color. I'll try to get some evening pictures up later.
> 
> Congrats - colour looks great. Nicest pics I've seen so far of the 19" wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## tomyboy2 (Jun 24, 2011)

My EU spec. 2018 VW Tiguan R-Line 2.0 TSI 4Motion, with GTI 220 HP engine. 




























*0 -100 km/h*:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56yRtBXLpfc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

tomyboy2 said:


> My EU spec. 2018 VW Tiguan R-Line 2.0 TSI 4Motion, with GTI 220 HP engine.


Do you have the European taillights on there? Care to trade for US tails?


----------



## tomyboy2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Savvv said:


> Do you have the European taillights on there? Care to trade for US tails?


Don't know what you mean, I'm from Europe, this is Tigi for European market? 
Looking at EU and US spec, Tigi is basically the same on the outside, apart for the engine offering and gearbox
EU spec cars gets new, in my opinion, much better 7-speed DSG dual-clutch gearbox. Really don't understand why US market never warmed up to this transmission
New VW Touareg 2018 have the same 8 speed gearbox, which is hesitant and throttle response is sluggish. 
Looking at this acceleration for 287 HP car, they could do much better. Hitting 100 km/h in 4 gear, common VW...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZB1QXpAwiI


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Messaged you. 

My guess is due to fuel mileage requirements in the US, we get the 8 speed. And the less powerful but more fuel efficient motor paired with it makes sense.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

No pano roof on your Euro spec?!

Who am I kidding - I'd trade the pano roof for the GTI engine 8 days a week. The Euro spec looks great - nice car. 

Looks great - definitely like those tails a lot - wonder how much they'll run through ECS Tuning. Although, with the halogen headlights on my SEL, upgrading the headlights to HID or LED will be atop my list.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

tomyboy2 said:


> My EU spec. 2018 VW Tiguan R-Line 2.0 TSI 4Motion, with GTI 220 HP engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This color looks great in this lighting, it looks like reflex silver in that lighting. Reflex silver is one of my all time favorite colors - so sad that they axed it on most models (atlas and passat are the only models left). I was underwhelmed by the white silver seeing it in person during the day time.


----------



## tomyboy2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Eye Candy White said:


> No pano roof on your Euro spec?!
> 
> Who am I kidding - I'd trade the pano roof for the GTI engine 8 days a week. The Euro spec looks great - nice car.
> 
> Looks great - definitely like those tails a lot - wonder how much they'll run through ECS Tuning. Although, with the halogen headlights on my SEL, upgrading the headlights to HID or LED will be atop my list.


Thanks. But I'm one of those guys, that just hate panoramic sunroof. I will definitely never order one in any of my cars, sorry. 

This is 700 EUR tune at one of the local established tuners, for this engine 

Original:	220 HP	161 kW	350 Nm
Tuning:	280 HP	205 kW	420 Nm

But considering 4 year warranty, I can't tinker with any tune.


----------



## tomyboy2 (Jun 24, 2011)

alangjames said:


> This color looks great in this lighting, it looks like reflex silver in that lighting. Reflex silver is one of my all time favorite colors - so sad that they axed it on most models (atlas and passat are the only models left). I was underwhelmed by the white silver seeing it in person during the day time.


This color is called Tungsten Silver metallic, something between Reflex Silver and Titanium Beige Metallic.


----------



## tomyboy2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking at your pictures of Tiguan and official VW US site, you have only longer version available?
Here in Europe ther is two options available, the bigger one is called Tiguan Allspace.

I thought mine looks kinda short, compared to the other R-lines on this site.:laugh:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

tomyboy2 said:


> Looking at your pictures of Tiguan and official VW US site, you have only longer version available?
> Here in Europe ther is two options available, the bigger one is called Tiguan Allspace.


In North America the "standard" 2018 Tiguan is the LWB (Long Wheel Base) model. It is still possible (I believe) to purchase the "Tiguan Limited" in the US which is the shorter version. These may be left over new 2017 cars, but I am not certain.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I would love to get an "Allspace" badge for the back of my car, but so far, eBay and ALiBaba are both coming up blank to find one.


----------



## tomyboy2 (Jun 24, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> P.S. I would love to get an "Allspace" badge for the back of my car, but so far, eBay and ALiBaba are both coming up blank to find one.


This is interesting badge.
https://shop.ahw-shop.de/schriftzug...uan-polo-hochglanz-plakette-kotfluegel?c=2025


----------



## ConradC (May 30, 2018)

Well long story short, we brought home the wifey's new SEL-P R Line. We had placed an order late May expecting to take delivery somewhere around Aug/Sept. Dealer called and said someone cancelled their order. Only difference was it did not have HomeLink and interior was black vs the grey we ordered. He said come on by and take a look. The rest was history. Hoping to take proper photos over the weekend. Wifey is happy she doesn't have to wait anymore.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

If there wasn’t a photo before that made me wish I ordered mine in white, there is now. ^^

Hell any color at this point would work. Been waiting 6 months! Argh


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Ordered a Pure White SEL last week, and so glad I stuck with my original color choice. Almost went White Silver, but love the plain white against all the black bits.


----------



## ConradC (May 30, 2018)

Just another detail shot.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Curious if anyone else can validate this, but I just got an e-mail from my dealer saying that VW has stopped production on all Tiguan R-Lines, and will not be filling orders on them going forward (not sure if that starts today for production, or what). Not sure how permanent this is, and if it would re-start for 2018 orders at some point, start for 2019 orders, or not re-start at all.

What the heck is going on?

I might have to take my money somewhere else - this is ridiculous.


----------



## tomyboy2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Eye Candy White said:


> Curious if anyone else can validate this, but I just got an e-mail from my dealer saying that VW has stopped production on all Tiguan R-Lines, and will not be filling orders on them going forward (not sure if that starts today for production, or what). Not sure how permanent this is, and if it would re-start for 2018 orders at some point, start for 2019 orders, or not re-start at all.
> 
> What the heck is going on?
> 
> I might have to take my money somewhere else - this is ridiculous.


Maybe this is the problem.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...be-delayed-by-new-testing-rules-idUSKCN1J42A4
All european cars, not just VW, have big production delays. 6 or even 10 month waiting list for some of the models. 
They just cut in half available engines for some VW models. Majority of gasoline engines are currently not available to order in some countries, except for the biggest markets. Got mine just before they took it off available engine list.
But as I was told, everything is going to be on track by the september 1.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Just had ceramic coating put on mine. Love it!


----------



## tomyboy2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn your cars looks great and clean on the front, without those ugly license plates, we have to put on


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

HarryPooter said:


> Just had ceramic coating put on mine. Love it!


I assume you’re talking window tint. Which glass did you have tinted and what did it run for the install?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Savvv said:


> I assume you’re talking window tint. Which glass did you have tinted and what did it run for the install?


Ceramic coating on the paint. Ceramic tint is coming in a couple weeks.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

HarryPooter said:


> Ceramic coating on the paint. Ceramic tint is coming in a couple weeks.


Wow, can't even tell from the pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Man, your cars looks awesome!!! Kinda regretting we didn't wait for it. Is it just me or the pictures but the R-line is making the NA Tig look like the short base model. I think the treatments, and the braseltons (spelling?) creates that visual illusion which is great!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> Man, your cars looks awesome!!! Kinda regretting we didn't wait for it. Is it just me or the pictures but the R-line is making the NA Tig look like the short base model. I think the treatments, and the braseltons (spelling?) creates that visual illusion which is great!


Yeah, I can't deal with the stock front end on the new Tig, I find it ugly. Had to have an R-Line, still ugly but a little more edgy.


----------



## Tk1973 (May 25, 2018)

How much did the ceramic coating run? We’re debating that or PPF when my wife’s car comes in.


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

Seriously, if anyone in the NYC tristate area knows of any dealers taking orders let me know. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Pretty sure the answer is none would be, nationwide, as per conversation with my dealer earlier this week.

Seems crazy that they'd slow down production/sales for new emissions standards while cars of that engine are currently sold and out there driving around from the same model year - would make much more sense to have it take effect for the 2019 MY.

Really hoping that I can get an order back in the system soon, as I'm not keen on the idea of buying a new Tiguan without the R-Line package on it - it just makes the car for me.

If anyone gets more news or more updates, definitely post them here!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

That’s definitely disheartening man. Mine was completed a few weeks back, still waiting for delivery. This thing better not have a f***ing thing wrong with it. 

I was torn between this (practical for work and family) and a Golf R. If I’da chosen the latter I would have at least a couple thousand miles on it already.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

You should definitely go Golf R, and I'd be happy to take over the allotment on your Tiguan R. What trim?!


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Because at this point, I'm going to have to settle for something else, as we need to return the wife's 15' TDI prior to when it's likely we'd receive a Tiguan R.

I should have put in an order 4 months ago. :banghead:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Eye Candy White said:


> You should definitely go Golf R, and I'd be happy to take over the allotment on your Tiguan R. What trim?!


:laugh: If only it were that easy. I told the wife though that the next car will not be so practical.


----------



## Imola20th (Jan 4, 2004)

Going to close on the wife's Silk Blue/Black interior, SEL Premium R Line 4motion tomorrow. It was supposed to be a build but I think they found one somewhere and had it sent to my dealer (missing Homelink mirror I ordered). Ordered April 14th, arrived June 8th but we've been out of the country until last weekend so just getting now. I was concerned it would take months based on some of the horror stories I've read here. I got lucky I guess. Now if it just doesn't have any issues...


----------



## ConradC (May 30, 2018)

I was able to take a few photos today. Whew, it was sunny and hot outside! lol


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Tk1973 said:


> How much did the ceramic coating run? We’re debating that or PPF when my wife’s car comes in.


I paid $350 for the ceramic coating. It’s only a two year coating. The other guys here in town wanting in access of $1k to do their coating, which wasn’t in my budget. The brand of coating he used was CQuartz.


----------



## Imola20th (Jan 4, 2004)

Just a quick pic of the wife's new SEL Prem R-Line 4Motion on the dealership floor. Best I can do until it stops raining.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

HarryPooter said:


> I paid $350 for the ceramic coating. It’s only a two year coating. The other guys here in town wanting in access of $1k to do their coating, which wasn’t in my budget. The brand of coating he used was CQuartz.


I just did some checking. There’s a highly reputable detail shop down the street from the dealer I’ll be picking mine up from. They’re a little higher than what you paid as they charge $375 for the 2 year coating and $175 for decontamination/clay bar. The guy obviously recommended the 5 year coating as it’s a 2-layer product and will hold up to scratches better. That’s $750. He quoted me around $1,200 for vehicle prep and decon, installation of all my Lamin-X pieces, and their 2-layer product. That includes some paint correction time. Not sure how worth it this procedure is. $1,200 goes a long way.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just checked in on my Tig. Got a response that it’s been at the dealer since 6/29 and is getting the parts put on that I added. Here I was worrying about the emissions thing holding up VW’s. I’ll be nearby tomorrow and am gonna stop at the dealer to check it out.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

I really like the R line appearance over the stock look, not color matching the fender skirts is cheap in my opinion. You have to apply vinyl shine to make the plastic look new and dark which is hard to not get on the paint and also hard to not get wax on the plastic...Ridiculous style that most suv's share today.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

My car exists. I just touched it. :laugh: 

Should be taking delivery later this week!


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

Congrats. What additional parts are you adding on?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Homelink
Wheel locks
Deeper rear spoiler


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Homelink
> Wheel locks
> Deeper rear spoiler


Nice. I got the Pearl Black spoiler a few weeks ago on my white silver metallic R-Line. Made a huge improvement to the rear and overall look of the car.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Project2501 said:


> Savvv said:
> 
> 
> > Homelink
> ...


Can you posted a picture of it? Thanks!


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

blackgliguy said:


> Can you posted a picture of it? Thanks!





















Pics I took post spoiler install


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

Project2501 said:


> Pics I took post spoiler install












And here's a before & after for comparison


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice. It'll probably go mostly unnoticed on mine since it's already black pearl. But alas I couldn't resist.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally I belong here.


----------



## cooltiguan11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Regardless of the color of the car, I think the extended rear spoiler really stands out. Looks great!


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Savvv said:


> Finally I belong here.


congrats, im jealous


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah, that R Type in black...the best looking color for this model I have seen. Nice Tig dude.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

Project2501 said:


> And here's a before & after for comparison


Has anyone added this spoiler to the Silk Blue Tiguan? I'm interested in seeing what it looks like before I take the plunge.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

2THEXTRM said:


> Yeah, that R Type in black...the best looking color for this model I have seen. Nice Tig dude.


Thanks man. I was second guessing my choice seeing all the white ones being posted. But once you’re standing in front of a cleaned DPB version, I realized why I can’t go back :laugh:


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Any more pics of White Silver Metallic? And does anyone have the saffron orange interior?


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Mine is supposed to be here on friday. Everyone say a little prayer for me that it stays on schedule. It even shows up on the offical VW page as "in transit".


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Wilsonium said:


> Has anyone added this spoiler to the Silk Blue Tiguan? I'm interested in seeing what it looks like before I take the plunge.


Wife needs that rear hatch spoiler extension stat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

My tiguan is home.....at last!!

after fighting with vw for a year to fix my passat a/c noise, and them trying and failing, they did a buyback (to avoid a lemon law hearing; my suggestion).

this beauty was the culmination of nearly 6 months of negotiating. it's an SEL premium with 4motion and Rline packages. 5 seater.
I got it with the homelink mirror, the roadhazard kit, and monster mats.

the orange looks even better in person.

vw did a substitution of collateral for my old car. I was supposed to have contributed some money on top of that, but didn't have to due to major delays.

I ended up "paying" $22,500 plus tax (the loan amount for my passat) out of pocket for it. The passat was really 26,500 but I used 4 grand from my TDI restitution money as a down payment.

the only things I will do to it are adding some of the Chinese doodads like the dashboard storage box, tinting the front windows to match the rest, and tuning/chipping it when either Berger motorsports or apr come out with their tunes.

For those of you with the fender stereo: 
if you find the sound too bassy, try these settings.
subwoofer +7
bass -6
mids +2
treble +4

I was unhappy until I happened upon the above settings. now, it blows away my passat fender system, and rivals the one in the atlas.

it kind of reminds me of the custom system i had in my old caddy. only this one didn't cost me a couple of grand to install.

keep the pics coming! i want to see how the blue, green, gray, and red rlines look.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Good Lord. That is a beaut Clark. Makes me wish I ordered that color for the wow factor.


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

Well it's offical I'm out of the running. Couldn't find a dealer to take my order and my lease is expiring in December so I couldn't risk waiting any longer and being caught without a car as my S4 is just too small so I ended up picking up a Q7 instead. Absolutely loving it. Would've loved the lower payments but VW really needs to get their **** in order. 

Imagine not being able to find a dealer to take an order on a fully optioned -3rd row included - car since February of this year. 

Sucks because I really wanted the car. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*finally got mine after a year and a bit*


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

nice! is that the factory roof rack?


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

sunrunner said:


> nice! is that the factory roof rack?


yes sir


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Gerryflo said:


>


is that the green?


----------



## tomyboy2 (Jun 24, 2011)

So US spec R-Line doesn't have top rear spoiler as standard, you have to pay extra?
Strange, why would they excluded just that part compared to EU spec model to save $310?
Well, I guess it is still a bargain, when they overcharge European customers with sticker price of $50.000 for the same car, with little more horsepower. :screwy::banghead:


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Project2501 said:


> Pics I took post spoiler install


Damn you! Now I’m going to have to go and get this spoiler!


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

is the bigger spoiler/wing the whole thing (color and black in the pics)

or is it just the black extension piece that gets added on?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Passatsquared said:


> is the bigger spoiler/wing the whole thing (color and black in the pics)
> 
> or is it just the black extension piece that gets added on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Just the part in black is added. You can get it in black or white.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Boomerdogg said:


> Just the part in black is added. You can get it in black or white.


nice!! I may have to add that to my list of things to do to mine

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

Passatsquared said:


> is that the green?


yup moss green!


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> Damn you! Now I’m going to have to go and get this spoiler!


Ha-Ha! The spoiler really does add to the overall look of the car than the stock "lip". The piano black ties very nicely to all the other pieces on the vehicles (i.e. rear diffuse, front bottom grill trim, b-pillar, etc.) I got an additional 15% off (Roughly $41.00) in the form of a rebate check from www.volkswagenrebates.com. I believe any accessories you order this month qualify for a 10% rebate off the total price you pay so now I'm considering buying the brushed aluminum rear bumper protector.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

It’s not piano black. It’s prepainted deep black pearl. So those of us with DBP cars it’s color matched.


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

Savvv said:


> It’s not piano black. It’s prepainted deep black pearl. So those of us with DBP cars it’s color matched.


Right, correction-"Deep Black Pearl"


----------



## ColoradoDriver (Dec 28, 2003)

*R-Line Tires*

Which 20" tires come standard on the SEL Premium R-Line?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

ColoradoDriver said:


> Which 20" tires come standard on the SEL Premium R-Line?


Mine are Hankook


----------



## ColoradoDriver (Dec 28, 2003)

*Hankook Tires on R-Line*

Thanks. What model of the Hankook? Can't find any info on Hankook in that size--except summer only tires. Will run separate winter tires on 18" rims, but am hoping can run stock rims/tires at lease a few months each year. I live at 8500ft elevation in the mountains of Colorado, so cold weather can come any time!


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

ColoradoDriver said:


> Thanks. What model of the Hankook? Can't find any info on Hankook in that size--except summer only tires. Will run separate winter tires on 18" rims, but am hoping can run stock rims/tires at lease a few months each year. I live at 8500ft elevation in the mountains of Colorado, so cold weather can come any time!


the 20" rims come with hankook ventus s1 noble2 in 255/40r20 size. 
they are rated really well too!

a nice change from the hankook h428 or whatever came on my passat tdi se.

the ones that came on my passat sel premium didn't last more than 30k and were really noisy.

the first thing I do when I get a car is research the tires it has on it, with plans to change them to something better. I dont have to do that with these

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 89alpinem3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone else notice the even the hankook site dosent list a 255/40r20 only a 255/50r20 in the Noble


----------



## 89alpinem3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I had a curious question I know the r-line went into production in February but when was 2018 end of production? Seems like 2018 rline packaged cars were only available for a few months.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

89alpinem3 said:


> I had a curious question I know the r-line went into production in February but when was 2018 end of production? Seems like 2018 rline packaged cars were only available for a few months.


I think there are 2018 R-Lines still in production, i see some people with October delivery dates. I dont know is 2019 will be the same situation at the R-Lines will be made last or if they will be made from the start. My Guess is you will be waiting at least 6 months from now to get a 2019 R-Line.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Looks like my R-Line might actually be here this week, from what i can tell its in the Port of Houston and is just waiting to have a "part" installed. I am assuming its the upgraded mirror they need to put on.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

89alpinem3 said:


> Anyone else notice the even the hankook site dosent list a 255/40r20 only a 255/50r20 in the Noble


I guess I am making these up?

that is strange! I cant seem to find this size anywhere either.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

It's a real bummer you can only get the R-Line on the SEL Premium. I don't want all the electronic gizmos that come with the SEL Premium, but I would like a sportier appearance on one of the lower trim levels.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

RedHotFuzz said:


> It's a real bummer you can only get the R-Line on the SEL Premium. I don't want all the electronic gizmos that come with the SEL Premium, but I would like a sportier appearance on one of the lower trim levels.


it is available on the SEL as well.
it costs 1800 bucks instead of 1500.

this is due to the sensors needed that the premium comes with.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Picking ours up tomorrow


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Picking ours up tomorrow


white silver? SEL or SEL premium?

congrats! 

enjoy the heck out of it.

I am loving mine more and more each day. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Passatsquared said:


> white silver? SEL or SEL premium?
> 
> congrats!
> 
> ...


Yeah it’s the white silver metallic SEL 4motion. Wife ordered this back in November


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Yeah it’s the white silver metallic SEL 4motion. Wife ordered this back in November


wow! that's a long time.

I think mine went into production in April sometime.

strange how they are not producing them in the order they were ordered.


the good thing is that we will hopefully avoid the b pillar and other issues that those before us are encountering.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Passatsquared said:


> wow! that's a long time.
> 
> I think mine went into production in April sometime.
> 
> ...


Yeah we placed the order as soon as the ordering guide became available but then they held off on production for a few months, their grill manufacture facility was burned down, and then their was a recall for the brakes so it was stuck in port for a while.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Picking ours up tomorrow


I really hope to be posting a pic like this in he next few days.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Been trying to order or buy an SEL R-Line since early 2018 without luck. VW cancelled our order in late June/early July to what seems like a supplier/production issue.

Frustrated, we went back to considering everything, and after thinking the Atlas would never fit in our garage, we took one home on a whim one day and tried it out. IT FITS! Barely. Net - we were all on board with the idea of something larger than the Tiguan, as with a 2nd kid due this fall to pair with two adults and a dog, we thought the Tiguan may just get too small too quick, especially for road trips.

Net - last weekend we closed the deal on a 2018 Atlas V6 4-Motion SE w/Tech + R-Line in the color we wanted (white). It's a fantastic car, and I think we're really happy we took a chance on the size and garage fit to get something bigger for our growing family.

Best of luck to all you Tiguan owners - it's a great looking car, we just couldn't get our hands on one in time (were needing/wanting to finally process the TDI buyback on my wife's 15' GSW).

Cheers!


----------



## Tk1973 (May 25, 2018)

Picked up the wife’s new R line yesterday. So far so good.


----------



## Tk1973 (May 25, 2018)

Trying to post a pic but saying I don’t have permission. Let me try it another way.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Passatsquared said:


> white silver? SEL or SEL premium?
> 
> congrats!
> 
> ...


That is very nice!!! congratulations! The R line bumpers actually makes the look of the Halogen lights palatable in the TIguan


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Tk1973 said:


> Trying to post a pic but saying I don’t have permission. Let me try it another way.


you can easily do it through tapatalk.

otherwise, you have to use a picture hosting site

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 89alpinem3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Won't let me upload a pic but our new red SEL-P r-line just got delivered by plycar enclosed transport... Really tried to get the driver to leave the new Porsche gt2 RS that was behind it


----------



## pukka17 (Jan 13, 2014)

Picked up SEL Premium this weekend after many delays.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

pukka17 said:


> Picked up SEL Premium this weekend after many delays. I noticed that I had to sign something saying there were no recalls on this vehicle. Can’t upload photos either. Will try later.


Wrong thread?

Federal law prohibits dealers from selling new vehicles with open recalls.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

89alpinem3 said:


> Won't let me upload a pic but our new red SEL-P r-line just got delivered by plycar enclosed transport





pukka17 said:


> Can’t upload photos either. Will try later.


Nobody can upload pics to this site. There is no provision for hosting pictures. To post a picture you must put that picture on another server (like Imgur, photobucket, etc.) and then add a link to your picture in your post. Trying later will not help, unless you find another site to host your pictures.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## pukka17 (Jan 13, 2014)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Wrong thread?
> 
> Federal law prohibits dealers from selling new vehicles with open recalls.


Thanks for info. New to all this.


----------



## pukka17 (Jan 13, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Nobody can upload pics to this site. There is no provision for hosting pictures. To post a picture you must put that picture on another server (like Imgur, photobucket, etc.) and then add a link to your picture in your post. Trying later will not help, unless you find another site to host your pictures.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Thanks for helping. Tapatalk it is then


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

pukka17 said:


> Thanks for info. New to all this.


Congrats on your new vehicle, BTW. :thumbup:


----------



## pukka17 (Jan 13, 2014)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Congrats on your new vehicle, BTW. :thumbup:


Thanks! We will miss our GLI


----------



## pukka17 (Jan 13, 2014)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Wrong thread?
> 
> Federal law prohibits dealers from selling new vehicles with open recalls.


The reason I brought it up was due the ambient lighting issue with panoramic moon roofs


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Had a friend take some pics over the weekend. I finally picked up my R-Line last Thursday.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Boomerdogg said:


> Had a friend take some pics over the weekend. I finally picked up my R-Line last Thursday.


Congrats!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Does anyone have a green sel-p r-line? I haven't been able to find a pic of one.


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Does anyone have a green sel-p r-line? I haven't been able to find a pic of one.


page 17 post 421


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sunrunner said:


> page 17 post 421


Thank you! That isn't an SEL-P though. I think that is an execline canadian version (leds and 19s versus the 20 braseltons)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tomyboy2 said:


> So US spec R-Line doesn't have top rear spoiler as standard, you have to pay extra?
> Strange, why would they excluded just that part compared to EU spec model to save $310?
> Well, I guess it is still a bargain, when they overcharge European customers with sticker price of $50.000 for the same car, with little more horsepower. :screwy::banghead:


Yeah but for 50k you're getting a very different car than you are here. 
Discover pro 10" gesture audio system
HUD
Traffic Sign Recognition
WIFI LAN system
heated rear seats
massaging 14 way ergo seats
fire extinguisher
dynaudio instead of fender
a diesel engine that actually accelerates when you press the gas pedal

And, the proper R-Line gets much more over there including the Golf R steering wheel and R branded sport seats. We only get what is called the "R-Line exterior" package, plus a few interior bits like a black headliner, pedal caps and a label for the normal steering wheel. 

Just saying- the age old american saga of bitching for more, and then not buying it when it's offered. Old story.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Does anyone have a green sel-p r-line? I haven't been able to find a pic of one.



3 Min search on Autotrader. 
https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...rchRadius=0&makeCode1=VOLKS&modelCode1=TIGUAN


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

My Green SEL-P R Line just showed up at the dealer 3 weeks early, but of course I'm out of the country until Saturday.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

So how stiff is the suspension on these new SEL and R-line models? I have a 2012 SEL which came with the 19" Savannah wheels and very stiff sport suspension. I love the way it drives, but not so much in the way it rides. I've had it since new and it feels as stiff as the day I picked it up. It's now my wife's daily driver. But since we got our F-150, she likes driving that better because it's a nicer ride. The Tig is so much fun to drive. I'd have no problem doing some track events with it. That's how confident the handling is. But in my area of the country with rough roads, it's getting a little old being bounced around so much. The thing is, to get all the nice options and sporty "looking" stuff, do you still end up with a stiff ride?
From doing a build on VW.com, I'd end up going with the SEL premium with R-line. Though none in my area to be found for test driving.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

mk2driver said:


> 3 Min search on Autotrader.
> https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...rchRadius=0&makeCode1=VOLKS&modelCode1=TIGUAN



Thank you so much! For some reason now that I always forget to check autotrader.


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

Really liking the R-Line stying but we must delete the front reflector. 1st mandatory mod.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Heard dat!


is the black one lowered?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep. On H&R’s


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

FreshieMedia said:


> Really liking the R-Line stying but we must delete the front reflector. 1st mandatory mod.


or just clear it out!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Yep. On H&R’s


nice! I like the front reflectors


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> or just clear it out!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


haha! That green is growing on me! Grew-up on my Dad's Forest Green Ford Explorer. This color brings back memories.


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

gstrouse said:


> So how stiff is the suspension on these new SEL and R-line models? I have a 2012 SEL which came with the 19" Savannah wheels and very stiff sport suspension. I love the way it drives, but not so much in the way it rides. I've had it since new and it feels as stiff as the day I picked it up. It's now my wife's daily driver. But since we got our F-150, she likes driving that better because it's a nicer ride. The Tig is so much fun to drive. I'd have no problem doing some track events with it. That's how confident the handling is. But in my area of the country with rough roads, it's getting a little old being bounced around so much. The thing is, to get all the nice options and sporty "looking" stuff, do you still end up with a stiff ride?
> From doing a build on VW.com, I'd end up going with the SEL premium with R-line. Though none in my area to be found for test driving.


Pretty sure the suspension is the same as the none R-Line. They should ride the exact same.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

